# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Eve Morey (Sonya Rebecchi)

## Perdita

Neighbours dog trainer Sonya Mitchell has been upgraded to a regular character.

Sonya, played by Eve Morey, will reunite with Toadie (Ryan Moloney) and make a more permanent home on Ramsay Street when his sham marriage is blown, according to fansite The Perfect Blend.

The pair are smitten with each other, but Toadie put his feelings aside to help cover up the fact that pal Steph Scully (Carla Bonner) was expecting Dan Fitzgerald's baby.

Meanwhile, fans will see Libby Kennedy's son Ben Fitzgerald (Blake O'Leary) leave the street to join a school for the gifted.

A Channel Five source said: "The Ben character is younger than the other main kids, Sophie and Callum. They are now in high school, but Ben is still in junior school, so it was tricky to come up with storylines which involve all the kids."

----------

crystalsea (15-02-2011), Dazzle (23-08-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

It's about time Toadie found some happiness.

----------

zebra (05-12-2014)

----------


## OzSoapie

I'm thrilled, I love Sonya - she's a great addition to the cast  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

So Sonya moves in with Toadie

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It's great news that Sonya's staying!  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

SONYA Mitchell is shaken when little Callum Jones decides he wants to track down his real mum. 

She babe has been hiding the fact that sheâs his mum from both Callum and his adopted dad Toadie Rebecchi. 

She briefly considers revealing her secret but decides against it and instead is forced to sabotage Callumâs hunt. 

Sonyaâs sister Jade also knows the truth and must choose whether to reveal all. 

An insider said: âSonya decides to do everything she can to stop Callum â but thatâs not going to be easy.â 

The story unfolds on Channel 5 in spring. 


Daily Star Sunday

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Eve Morey would love Sonya and Toadie to have more children together. 

They may have had a rocky romance, but they both love Callum and Eve thinks it would be great to see them expand their family.

She said: "I would love it. I think there is so much richness in Toadie and Sonya going on that journey together which lends itself to humour, sadness, more drama. Cross fingers they will go down that path."

But when Toadie, played by Ryan Moloney, discovers Sonya has been hiding the secret from him that she is actually Callum's birth mother, he does not react well.

Eve revealed: "He is devastated. He feels 'well did you love me or did you just want your kid?' And it's nearly been two years, that's crazy! I don't think we have ever kept a secret that long."

But after all that time hiding her secret from Toadie and her son, Eve hopes Sonya can be happy.

She said: "I'd like to see her reach her potential as a mother because she ultimately needs to forgive herself for what has happened. For so long she has beaten herself up which is why she spirals."


PA

----------


## Perdita

EVE Morey has just signed a new deal with the hit Channel 5 show – and she couldn’t be happier.

The Sonya Mitchell actress is looking forward to being part of one of the year’s biggest storylines.

She told us: “It was wonderful on a lot of levels.

“It was great to know I’d be working for a year – from a struggling actor’s point of view that is fantastic.

“But it also meant there is a year’s worth of developing the character because she will become part of the bigger storylines instead of supporting.

“And I also knew the current storyline about Callum would be coming up so there was some meaty stuff to work with.

“I’ve loved every minute of my time on the show – it’s so much fun and I love the people I work with.”

Daily Star Sunday

----------


## crystalsea

anyone know why she didn't share this secret and what her dark past was that she didn't want anyone to know?

----------


## Dazzle

> anyone know why she didn't share this secret and what her dark past was that she didn't want anyone to know?


I know Sonya used to be a gambler - when she first came into Neighbours she was Lucas' sponsor.  Not sure what else she used to do.

I don't know why she kept quiet about being Callum's mum, except that she doesn't want to do anything that might spoil his current happy life.

----------

crystalsea (08-03-2011)

----------


## crystalsea

Thanks for that - Cool Avatar by the way  :Smile: 




> I know Sonya used to be a gambler - when she first came into Neighbours she was Lucas' sponsor.  Not sure what else she used to do.
> 
> I don't know why she kept quiet about being Callum's mum, except that she doesn't want to do anything that might spoil his current happy life.

----------

Dazzle (08-03-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Moloney has revealed that his Neighbours alter ego Toadie will face a tough time in the coming months.

Viewers have recently learned that Toadie's girlfriend Sonya is the biological mother of his adopted son Callum - prompting the Ramsay Street regular to question their relationship.

Added to that, Sonya's ex-boyfriend Troy - played by former Home and Away actor Dieter Brummer - is soon due to appear in Erinsborough.

Speaking to Holy Soap, Moloney teased the face-off between Sonya's former and present loves.

"[Toadie and Troy are] like a couple of bulls eyeing off each other, waiting to see who charges first," he explained.

"[Toadie] will go through a lot of turmoil before things turn around for him."

When asked what he is looking forward to about working with Brummer, Moloney joked: "[I'd love] to see if he can actually channel [Home and Away's] Ray Meagher and slip into the script, 'You flaming mongrel!' That would be a television moment!"   :Lol: 

DS

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has confirmed that her character Sonya Mitchell will soon have her big secret exposed on the soap.

Sonya has been hiding a shocking truth from partner Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) for months, failing to come clean over the fact that she is the birth mother of his adopted son Callum as they happily live together.

TV Week reports that the situation will come to a head on Australian screens next week as Callum (Morgan Baker) investigates the identity of his mum before finally finding out everything. 

When the schoolboy visits an abandoned factory where he remembers receiving a toy from his mother, things go horribly wrong as a piece of machinery falls on him - leaving him trapped and injured.

Callum is later rushed to hospital where an important memory returns to him and he finally realises who his mum is. When Toadie hears the truth, there are then heated scenes as he angrily orders Sonya to leave the youngster's bedside.

Discussing the revelation, Morey told the magazine: "For Toadie, it's a betrayal to both him and his son. He's angry, but his initial priority is to make Callum number one."

She added: "Those scenes were so full-on. I don't like it when Ryan yells, and we had to have a big hug at the end of the day. It was exhausting!"

More twists are ahead for the plot in the coming months as Sonya's former flame Troy Miller arrives on Ramsay Street. Last week, it was confirmed that Troy is Callum's father.


DS

----------

Dazzle (28-03-2011)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Hoping it all works out for Sonya, Toadie and Callum in the end.

----------


## Perdita

So would I but that does not happen very often in soap land, sadly  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Moloney has claimed that his Neighbours character Toadie Rebecchi should never marry girlfriend Sonya Mitchell.

The pair have been an item on screen for some time, but in an interview with Holy Soap, Moloney claimed that the disastrous weddings from Toadie's past should discourage him from tying the knot with Sonya.

Asked whether he would like to hear wedding bells for the couple, the actor replied: "I don't think Toadie should ever get married again. He drove his first wife off a cliff, he then went to get married again and realised she didn't love him the way that he wanted. 

"The third marriage was a sham, so for Toadie marriage should be left alone."

Moloney also admitted that he is unsure about whether the pair should have children together, as recently suggested by Eve Morey, who plays Sonya.

He said: "Having a baby is a really good storyline, but the reality of it is that once they've gone past one year old, they are hard to work with after that. The idea sounds all right, but I'm hesitant about it."

Moloney also discussed the the forthcoming arrival of Callum Jones's father Troy Miller, confirming that the story will have a "dramatic" but "happy" ending.

----------


## Perdita

Ryan Moloney has revealed that his current dramatic Neighbours storyline came about after a joke in a production meeting.

The actor's character Toadie Rebecchi is about to discover in coming weeks that his girlfriend Sonya Mitchell (Eve Morey) is the biological mother of adopted son Callum Jones (Morgan Baker).

However, Moloney told Inside Soap that the plot emerged from a throwaway suggestion to the writers of the Australian soap.

"I remember meeting the writers and laughing that Sonya might turn out to be the real mother of Toadie's adopted son," he explained.

"A few weeks later, they sat us down and told us they were planning to do just that. I could only think to myself, 'Oh dear, here we go!'"

Moloney also revealed that he relishes working with Morey, particularly on the major plot twist.

He explained: "I love Eve - she's an awesome actress. We set out to create a good relationship between Toadie and Sonya, and I like to think we succeeded - even if the pair of them are set to go through a rough patch for a while!"

The actor has previously expressed his desire for Toadie and Sonya to overcome their current problems.

DS

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours actress Eve Morey has teased upcoming storylines involving her character Sonya Mitchell and on-off boyfriend Toadfish Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney).

Morey revealed that the newly-reunited pair's lives "will be fun again" once they get through their various issues together. She told Channel 5 that the couple disagree on whether or not to get married.

She said: "At this point Sonya wants to get married for the wrong reasons, and Toadie doesn't want to get married for the wrong reasons.

"They haven't both independently reached a healthy perspective on it. She wants to do it for security to protect [son] Callum, and he doesn't want to do it. He feels it will jinx [their relationship], because his other marriages have gone that way."

She added that there are exciting storylines ahead for the pair while they work through their disagreements.

"Sonya and Toadie are at a point in the their relationship where they have to make some really big decisions, and this will change the direction they move in."

Eve Morey signed a deal to stay on the soap for at least a year in February.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has hinted at what the future holds for her character Sonya Mitchell, admitting that she will have to work hard to fully secure the trust of her son Callum Jones.

Sonya has been part of the soap for nearly two years, but Callum (Morgan Baker) only discovered that she is his mother a few months ago - a revelation which caused shockwaves on Ramsay Street.

In an interview with Channel 5's Neighbours website, Morey confirmed that the relationship between Sonya and Callum will be further explored in the coming months.

Asked whether Sonya will get a chance to show her potential as a mother, she replied: "Oh yes, and the good thing is it happens at a pace which is perfect. 

"It isn't suddenly, 'Okay, now I'm your mother' and make up for lost time - there has to be a trust that is earned."

Morey also explained that there are more storylines ahead for Sonya and her sister Jade, played by Gemma Pranita.

She said: "What is nice is that for most part of Gemma coming into the show, the character of Jade has had to support Sonya during these big storylines or life moments. 

"Now we are seeing more of Jade not only as a support character but a bigger character who is really coming into herself, and Sonya can help her."

----------


## Perdita

Eve Morey has revealed Ramsay Street bosses have decided to finally calm things down between her character Sonya Mitchell and boyfriend Toadie Rebecchi.

The couple, who split after Toadie discovered Sonya was adopted son Callum’s birth mum, will get the chance to enjoy the lighter side of their relationship. 

Gorgeous Eve told us: “They’ve both been growing as individuals so it’s going to be nice to see them grow as a couple. This will give them a solid foundation. 

“We’ve lots of fun times ahead which is really nice. But I don’t think Sonya will ever truly escape her past because ultimately I don’t think she should.”


Daily Star Sunday

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has claimed that it is easy for viewers to relate to her character Sonya Mitchell.

Sonya has been part of the Ramsay Street soap since August 2009, originally appearing as a guest before later being upgraded to a full-time regular.

Morey told What's On TV of her alter ego's success: "I think she is very relatable to viewers because she's pretty normal. Even looks wise, she's not glamorous, there is something quite humbling about her. 

"Also, I think on an emotional level she always tries to do the right thing and the audience relates to that even when things are quite dramatic - she always does it for the right reason. Her heart is always in the right place."

Sonya's current storyline sees her keen to have a baby with boyfriend Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney).

Morey added: "I think they would be wonderful parents because they have put so much thought into the decision. Toadie has always wanted a child, and Sonya has always had this thing in her to make up for her past troubles. 

"Whether there might be too much care and thought to get this one right, we'll have to wait and see."

Neighbours favourite Jackie Woodburne (Susan Kennedy) recently hailed Sonya as one of the soap's best characters.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has predicted that there is a strong future for his character Toadie Rebecchi's current relationship with Sonya Mitchell.

The couple's romance storyline began when Sonya was introduced to the soap in late 2009, and viewers have since seen them overcome various obstacles together.

Moloney told The AAP of the pair's future: "I think they're well-matched. I think they'll be together for a while, although they're going to go through the ups and downs every relationship faces. 

"The thing about these two is it's not a question of them loving each other, it's a matter of whether or not things go their way."

Discussing Toadie's romantic history, he continued: "I have no idea how or why but he's done okay, hasn't he? I think it's the thing of everyone wanting to see the underdog enjoy some kind of victory."

Toadie's current storyline on screen in Australia has seen him framed for a brutal attack on teen Chris Pappas (James Mason).

Moloney added: "He has to fight his way out of that one - with a bit of legal skill and a bit of sneakiness."

Neighbours returns to Channel 5 in the UK next week.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours characters Toadie Rebecchi and Sonya Mitchell are to finally receive joyous baby news in an upcoming episode.

The couple - played by Ryan Moloney and Eve Morey in the soap - have been trying to conceive a child for several months to no avail.

However, after the pair decide to put their family plans on hold, Sonya discovers she is finally pregnant.

"Toadie and Sonya have been through so much together that when they decided they wanted to have a baby they thought it would all go to plan," a Neighbours source told the Daily Star.

"Sadly, the pressure of trying to conceive led to heartache and stress so they decided to give up on the idea - unaware Sonya was already pregnant.

"Sonya is keen to keep the news to themselves as she is worried that it is too early to tell friends and family.

"But, like a lot of things in Ramsay Street, it is not going to be a secret for very long."

The scenes are due to be broadcast in the UK later this summer, while the episodes will air earlier in the year in Australia.

Ryan Moloney praised the pairing of his character with Morey's Sonya Mitchell earlier this year.

----------


## N.Fan

I can't stand Sonnya,as if it's not been doing my head in about her trying to concieve I can only imagine what it's going to be like when she finally does.Maybe this time she won't give her baby up like she did with Callum.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours character Callum Jones will turn to his dad for advice after getting his first crush.

Callum, played by Morgan Baker, fancies classmate Rani Kapoor and confides in dad Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney), who offers some advice.

Toadie tells girlfriend Sonya Mitchell (Eve Morey), who ends up embarrassing her son by hiring Rani to work with him in the nursery.

"Callum's cringing and embarrassed and doesn't know how he's going to get through each day working with Rani," a source told the Daily Star Sunday.

"And Callum is not at all happy about Toadie spilling the beans."

The storyline airs on Channel 5 next month.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has revealed that a stressed Sonya could lose her baby.

Sonya Mitchell eventually collapses after her evil ex Troy interferes with her relationship with Toadie.

Morey told TV Week: "Things have been unbelievably full on for Sonya lately. Just reading the scripts, I was stressed out! What happens this week is a nightmare.

"Sonya sees Troy as the devil incarnate - a man who has only ever wanted harmful things to happen to her.

"He really epitomises the blackness of Sonya's past and he's affecting everyone she loves."

Matters come to a head when Toadie (Ryan Moloney) punches a taunting Troy in the face, which prompts Troy to take out a restraining order against him.

Morey added: "The news that Troy's taken an order out on Toadie is the final straw. Sonya's in the first trimester, which is the most vulnerable time.

"It was so difficult for Sonya to fall pregnant in the first place, but now her body just shuts down because of the enormous amount of stress she's under."

----------


## alan45

Neighbours favourite Sonya Mitchell has another big week ahead on UK screens as the soap's dramatic Troy Miller storyline reaches an explosive conclusion.

In real life, meanwhile, Sonya's portrayer Eve Morey is celebrating after being nominated for 'Best Daytime Star' at the Inside Soap Awards for the second year running.

Now back home in Australia following a promotional trip to the UK, Eve recently caught up with Digital Spy to chat about the nomination and Sonya's future.

Congratulations on your nomination for 'Best Daytime Star' at the 2012 Inside Soap Awards. How does it feel to be in the running?
"I'm blown away. It's exciting, very flattering and also fun to be featured with my colleagues. There is a lot of ribbing going on in the green room!"

How do you rate your chances?
"Zero! I'm just very happy to have been included among the nominations."

Neighbours is also up for the 'Best Daytime Soap' prize. Why do you think people should be voting for the show this year? 
"Okay, I'm going to push Sonya and Toadie's barrow here. You should vote for Neighbours because of this gorgeous couple and they're finally having a beautiful baby, and they're a great mum and dad… see, I'm not great at self-promotion! Maybe if I say 'please', that will help!"

Which of your storylines have you particularly enjoyed this year?
"Oh, definitely the pregnancy. I think the way it has unfolded has been so beautifully and precisely plotted for this couple. They've had highs and lows, and their reactions to all situations have been perfect."

Do you enjoy wearing the baby bump?
"Yeah, it is fun. It's an odd sight when I go into costume and there on my rack with my clothes for the day is a belly. It's also funny having Alin [Sumarwata], who plays Vanessa, also strapping on a belly at the same time!"

After the mistakes she made with Callum, do you think Sonya will be a good mum second time around?
"I think she could overcompensate to make up for those mistakes in the past, and she is pretty tough on herself. The baby will always be her main priority, but at what cost? There's something to ponder!"

Toadie's relationships have often ended in tears, so what do you think it is about Sonya that has meant a more long-lasting romance?
"They just know each other so well now. This sounds clichÃ©, but they really are best friends who happen to be in love."

What was it like to film the dramatic Troy Miller scenes recently?
"They were very heavy scenes with lots of yelling, screaming and tears - but the drama is fantastic!"

Given her history, would you like any more faces from the past to come back to haunt Sonya?
"Jeez, I'm not sure. I think we have flushed that out quite a bit already, but there is nothing like a good skeleton in the cupboard to spice things up!"

How did you find your recent publicity trip to the UK with co-star Ryan Moloney (Toadie)? 
"I'm still pinching myself that we were on this whirlwind adventure. Everyone was so nice and really interested in Neighbours - it was lovely to see how much the show is loved and respected in the UK. It was also great to be there so close to the Olympics because there was a real buzz."



Gemma Pranita, who plays Sonya's sister Jade, recently announced that she is leaving Neighbours. Will you be sad to see her go?
"Absolutely. Because we play opposite each other a lot of the time, we spend a lot of time together and just have fun all the time. I'm trying not dwell on it actually. She is beautiful and extraordinarily talented, so I know she'll have a bright future."

With the news that Gemma is leaving, can you assure fans that you'll be staying around on Neighbours for the foreseeable future?
"Hey, we just did a major renovation on the house, so I'm not going anywhere!"

What would you like to explore next with Sonya, and who would you like to share more screen time with?
"I'd like to see her a bit more impulsive, throw herself into something out of character. And I'd love to do more with Colette [Mann]."

What are your hobbies outside of work?
"I do a lot of running, which is handy because I love eating really good food and trying new restaurants… and London has some great restaurants, by the way!"

Can you share any final hints on what's next for Sonya?
"She is concerned about her friend Lucas and how things pan out with Vanessa, so she does do a little meddling there. She also has some definite ideas about the birth which has Toadie in a spin…"

----------


## alan45

;;

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours stars Eve Morey and Alin Sumarwata have shown off their characters' burgeoning baby bumps.

Sonya Mitchell and Vanessa Villante are currently involved in their own respective pregnancy storylines on Ramsay Street.


Â© Channel 5

Â© Channel 5


"Sonya and Vanessa have been able to play off each other sharing their experiences," explained Morey.

"And it doesn't end there - we have the labour and babies all ahead of us. Lots of great stuff to work with."

She went on to say that she is particularly pleased her character and Toadie Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) can try to put their recent turmoil behind them with the new arrival.

"I think I wore down the writers to give Toadie and Sonya a baby for ages," she revealed.

"After everything they have been through, it just seems like the most natural thing for these characters."


Â© Channel 5


The Neighbours costume department has different strap-on tummies for each tri-semester of the characters' pregnancies in the coming months.

Discussing the prosthetic bumps, Sumarwata - who became a first-time mum last year - joked: "The best part about this pregnancy is I can regain my waist in a matter of seconds at the end of each day!"

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has predicted that his character Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi will grow even closer to fiancÃ©e Sonya Mitchell in the coming months.

The actor, who recently came third on Channel 5's Celebrity Big Brother, said that the pair's bond will be strengthened following the arrival of their baby daughter Nell.

Moloney told PA: "I think it will make them become more united. It gives them a different realm to focus on and they'll just grow more as a couple, I think."

He continued: "Toadie just loves taking Nell everywhere - he doesn't want to be apart from her. He just loves her to bits.

"I've loved having a little baby in to play with again."

UK viewers have seen a tough time for Sonya (Eve Morey) this week as she suffered serious health complications following Nell's birth.

Moloney joked: "It's quite nice when Eve is in a coma, normally she upstages me just by opening her mouth, which is quite good! It's nice when she's not saying anything!"

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.

----------


## lizann

did they get married yet?

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has told Digital Spy that viewers can expect major problems at his character's upcoming wedding.

Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi will be tying the knot with Sonya Mitchell (Eve Morey) later this year, but unconfirmed rumours circulating online have suggested that there could be a disaster or accident on the happy day.

Teasing the wedding episodes, Moloney told Digital Spy: "There will be lots of disasters! Lots of little disasters along the way. Toadie is just convinced that things don't go well for him on weddings. He's pretty right, really! Lots of things go wrong like venue changes, best men getting ill, Jade not being able to make it from New York, and all this kind of stuff.

"But then it climaxes with quite a big bang, that one!"

Asked whether the drama can top Toadie's wedding day tragedy with Dee Bliss in 2003, the actor replied: "Yeah, I think this will rival it! It's not fun!"

Moloney promised that Toadie and Sonya will be happy together for "quite a while" despite the wedding problems. However, he also suggested that Steph Scully's (Carla Bonner) upcoming release from prison could lead to new tensions on Ramsay Street.

He said: "[Steph] is a little upset with how Toadie represented her, and has a bit of a go at Toadie about that! Toadie normally has a history of just dropping whatever he's doing for Steph, so it should be a little bit interesting!"

Meanwhile, asked which old favourites should return to Neighbours permanently, Moloney replied: "I'd definitely love to see Angie, and Connor - I'd love to have him back on a permanent basis. He is brilliant."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Neighbours, Natasha Williams causes a scandal at Charlie's Bar when she unwittingly infringes on Sonya Mitchell's rights as a mother.

Working alone as Andrew and Sheila are both out, Tash (Valentina Novakovic) is put in a difficult position when a male customer complains about Sonya discreetly breastfeeding baby Nell at her table.

Taking the man's side, Tash asks Sonya (Eve Morey) to leave until she's finished. Although a shocked Sonya agrees to do so, she soon realises that Tash was in the wrong and demands an apology.


Â© Channel 5


Andrew is angry over Tash's poor handling of the situation and instructs her to appease Sonya by saying sorry, but when her apology seems half-hearted, it only makes things worse.

With the situation escalating, Sonya threatens to go to the press over the way she's been treated. Can Tash swallow her pride and fix this mess?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, February 21 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have revealed that there will be a huge explosion at Toadie Rebecchi and Sonya Mitchell's wedding later this year.

A new promotional trailer airing in Australia confirms rumours of a big disaster at the ceremony as the happy couple's wedding marquee blows up.




The promo suggests that characters will be killed off in the incident, claiming that "two favourites won't survive".

Departing regular Rhys Lawson, played by Ben Barber, is seen in a bad state in the aftermath of the blast.

Rumours of a dramatic wedding day for Toadie and Sonya (Eve Morey) have been circulating for a while, but the release of the promo marks the first time that the plot has been officially confirmed.

Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie, told Digital Spy earlier this month: "Toadie is just convinced that things don't go well for him on weddings. He's pretty right, really! Lots of things go wrong like venue changes, best men getting ill, Jade not being able to make it from New York, and all this kind of stuff.

"But then it climaxes with quite a big bang, that one!"

----------

Dazzle (26-02-2013), lizann (02-03-2013), tammyy2j (01-03-2013)

----------


## Katy

Why cant toadie have a wedding with no drama. Thats the least he deserves.

----------

tammyy2j (01-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

no wedding or funeral in soapland is ever without drama

----------

tammyy2j (01-03-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

It  be great if Dee returned for this wedding

----------


## LostVoodoo

> It  be great if Dee returned for this wedding


Lol, I think we've all been waiting for that storyline for years! 

My bet is that Rhys goes into the fire to save someone and then dies. What was that anyway, an exploding barbecue? Either way, it looks proper exciting!

----------


## LostVoodoo

> It  be great if Dee returned for this wedding


Lol, I think we've all been waiting for that storyline for years! 

My bet is that Rhys goes into the fire to save someone and then dies. What was that anyway, an exploding barbecue? Either way, it looks proper exciting!

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Lol, I think we've all been waiting for that storyline for years! 
> 
> My bet is that Rhys goes into the fire to save someone and then dies. What was that anyway, an exploding barbecue? Either way, it looks proper exciting!


Yes I'd bet Rhys will be a goner here as well not sure who else maybe Scotty or Sophie as well

----------


## lizann

> two favourites won't survive


tash and andrew are also leaving or are they already gone

----------


## alan45

Neighbours' Sonya Mitchell gets the fairytale wedding she's always dreamt of on UK screens later this month, but it's not long before a tragic twist ruins everything.

Sonya takes centre stage in a beautiful ceremony as she ties the knot with Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi on April 16, but as most fans will already know, the big day later goes horribly wrong as a huge explosion at the wedding reception claims the lives of two regular characters.

We recently chatted to Eve Morey, who plays Sonya, to hear more about the big episodes and life at Neighbours.

How did you feel about Sonya and Toadie finally getting married?
"On the one hand, it was really lovely from the characters' point of view. We have these two people who've been together for four years now, gone through various dramas, and now they're getting married. It creates a bookend of sorts, and that's actually quite satisfying. Especially for Sonya, as she thought that she'd screwed her life up and wasn't deserving of a fairytale ending. Now she has this wonderful wedding.

"At the same time, it was like a real wedding and it was so lovely to see all the different departments on the show doing their absolute best to make it work. They always do, but it was a step up. 

"That was wonderful, but I found all the attention concerning, because it was like being a real bride! There were dress fittings, make-up trials and I was like, 'Wow, this must be what it feels like to be getting married!' Though I suppose it must be funny to hear from an actor that they don't like the attention, because we're known for it!"


What was your reaction when you found out that there would be an explosion on the big day?
"I was pretty upset! (Laughs.) It ends very tragically and two people lose their lives. It was actually quite sad. It's dramatic and it's big, but at the same time, it's never nice when people die - obviously in real life but on television shows, too!"

What were the episodes like to film?
"We filmed it over four different days. We had one day doing the ceremony at the church, another day at Lassiters doing all the happy wedding stuff, and then on the third day we filmed the actual explosion. No cast were actually required for the day of the explosion, but then the day afterwards we filmed the aftermath where the set was wrecked and we were all covered in black and soot. 

"It was nice that it was all broken up, as it meant that we could actually enjoy the happy wedding part! It was so lovely filming it, so it was quite surreal to know that it was all going to explode later on! When we did the aftermath, I just had to lie there so I was lucky, but everyone else was running around screaming. It was hectic!"


Do you think Sonya and Toadie have any chance of a happy future?
"I do! It's going to be full of hardships along the way, which I think any relationship is. But the initial aftermath of this explosion is awful. Poor Toadie - it's his fourth wedding, it's all gone wrong again and his new wife might die. It seems like all of the odds are stacked against them, but hopefully it will work out."

On a brighter note, now that Sonya is mum to Nell, have you enjoyed working with a baby on set in the past few months?
"I've loved it. I go round saying, 'Why isn't the baby in this scene?!' I just want her there all the time! (Laughs.) I come home all excited about how I've been able to work with the baby. She's called Scarlett in real life and she's such a beautiful baby. Having her around just lifts everyone's mood, so we're very lucky."

We've recently seen Sonya having a big feud with Toadie's mum Angie, played by Lesley Baker. What were those scenes like to film?
"Brilliant! I know it sounds like I'm just saying I loved everything, but I love Scarlett and I love Lesley! She is so wonderful to work with and I thought there was a great dynamic between Sonya and Angie. I'm very lucky to be blessed with a very lovely mother-in-law in real life, and I'm not just saying that because you're going to publish this! (Laughs.) She's a wonderful woman, so I can't imagine what it must be like to have a mother-in-law who you struggle to get along with.

"Lesley is so funny and comical, but you believe everything that she's doing on screen. She's a larger-than-life personality. It was very fun and when she had to leave again, I was like, 'Please stay! Please stay! This is so much fun!' We'd love to have her back, because she's wonderful."

Sonya has also recently been concerned that she could relapse in the future. Is there a part of you that would like to see that happen so you could have a dark storyline?
"I'm very caring and protective over my character, so from that point of view, you don't want to see her go through something that traumatic. At the same time, from what I can understand, when you're an addict it's an ongoing thing - you don't just forget about it and have a wonderful life. You're going to be confronted with certain stresses and pressures along the way, which could trigger different reactions and different behaviours.

"In terms of being true to the condition, I think it would be good to explore some storylines like that. I'd hope it wouldn't be to the detriment of the people that she loves, especially as Sonya left Callum when he was very young. I think it doesn't need to be huge and dramatic to be effective. 

"We will start to explore that a bit more, and what you've seen recently is the first trigger-up. Having this new baby has set it off again, as Sonya has been reminded of what she was like when she was younger and she can't totally escape her past. She's putting herself under pressure to make up for everything she did wrong in the past. But I think if you put that much expectation on yourself, you're going to fall."

Would you ever follow in the footsteps of some of your Neighbours colleagues by joining Twitter?
"I've thought about it, and I will join when I feel like I've got something to impart on the world that's going to make it better and I'm really clear about what I want to use it for. That probably sounds really pretentious, but I don't want it to be a casual thing where I'm saying, 'Hey guys, I'm seeing a film!' or whatever. I want it to have more of a social conscience than that, but I'm still not sure how yet!"

The team behind Neighbours have recently spent 1 million Australian dollars creating new backyard sets for some of the houses on Ramsay Street. Are you excited about this new investment in the show?
"Yeah, it's been great! It's not our backyard that's been built, but that's okay, we'll just visit other people's houses! (Laughs.) I think it just means we can do stuff outside and it looks so real.

"You're at the Neighbours backlot and then you just walk into these backyards and they look so realistic. I think the more real we can make the show look, that can only help and enhance performances. It's fantastic that they want to invest in the show."

With a few cast members leaving the show recently, who will you miss the most?
"Oh, you can't ask me that! (Laughs.) I miss so many different people for so many different reasons. It's so sad when people go, because you go to work, see people every day and share such deep emotion with them on screen. That means we have deep ties with each other, so it's never a comfortable thing to have to say goodbye to someone. But I couldn't single anyone out because I love everyone for different reasons."

Would you like the show to bring in more members of Sonya's family?
"Definitely. From a purely selfish point of view and thinking about where my character is going, I think it would be great because it opens up cans of worms. Everyone's got a past and it's a good way to explore that. 

"I miss Gemma Pranita, who played Sonya's sister Jade, so much. It was really sad when she left, because we lost a great dynamic there which can't be replaced. 

"What I like about the show is that it's about family and it's about friends. As human beings we have different faces with different people in our lives, so when you bring a family member in, it allows you to see a different facet to your character. 

"Recently at work, I had one scene talking to Lucas about drug addiction, one scene being a mother to Callum, and then another working at the nursery. It's great to explore all those different sides of Sonya."

You mentioned Lucas, so is there more coming up for Sonya's friendship with him?
"There is, because there's a few dramas that will be happening in both of our lives, but probably more so in Lucas's. That's a really interesting relationship because they are two characters who are bound together by their addictions and they understand each other in a way that other characters don't. 

"It's a really lovely, genuine friendship and they're very honest with each other. They don't let the other get away with things. They're like brother and sister, and there's a genuine care and understanding between them. Sonya has no problem telling Lucas exactly what she thinks about him!

"It's also really interesting that Lucas is now with Vanessa, who Sonya is best friends with too. If they ever have any issues in their relationship, that's going to put Sonya in a tricky position!

----------


## Perdita

Eve Morey has urged the soap's team not to split up her character Sonya Mitchell's marriage.

Sonya tied the knot with Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) on UK screens this week, but disaster struck at the reception when a huge explosion led to tragedy.

Although the latest drama will prove difficult for the pair to get over, Morey is hoping that they have a long-term future as a couple.

She told PA: "I'm hoping it works out for them. Toadie and Sonya can't break up! I'm just putting that out there.

"Ryan and I are really happy with the dynamic. As much drama as you can have on a soap opera, and I guess the audience want in a soap opera, I think it's also nice to have a good example of a couple that are working.

"We'll have been together four years now. You've watched the relationship grow and progress, and there is a lot of drama in relationships that doesn't involve having affairs and breaking up, but I think now the drama will lie in negotiating how we're going to get along day-to-day.

"At the end of the day they're best friends, they wind each other up a bit and they have different opinions, but they also have very similar values, and I think that that's really interesting to explore."

----------


## Perdita

Eve Morey has urged the soap's team not to split up her character Sonya Mitchell's marriage.

Sonya tied the knot with Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney) on UK screens this week, but disaster struck at the reception when a huge explosion led to tragedy.

Although the latest drama will prove difficult for the pair to get over, Morey is hoping that they have a long-term future as a couple.

She told PA: "I'm hoping it works out for them. Toadie and Sonya can't break up! I'm just putting that out there.

"Ryan and I are really happy with the dynamic. As much drama as you can have on a soap opera, and I guess the audience want in a soap opera, I think it's also nice to have a good example of a couple that are working.

"We'll have been together four years now. You've watched the relationship grow and progress, and there is a lot of drama in relationships that doesn't involve having affairs and breaking up, but I think now the drama will lie in negotiating how we're going to get along day-to-day.

"At the end of the day they're best friends, they wind each other up a bit and they have different opinions, but they also have very similar values, and I think that that's really interesting to explore."

----------


## alan45

Neighbours' Sonya Mitchell will finally remember her dramatic wedding day after her husband Toadie arranges for them to exchange their vows all over again.

Sonya was recently injured in a huge explosion at her wedding reception. Although the newlywed later made a recovery in hospital, she is currently suffering from memory loss and cannot remember her big day.


Â© Channel 5
Eve Morey


Determined to help his wife, Toadie (Ryan Moloney) secretly organises a vow renewal ceremony and ropes in his cousin Georgia Brooks (Saskia Hampele) to help surprise Sonya.

Eve Morey, who plays Sonya, told TV Week: "She's shovelling compost when Georgia turns up to get her - perfect preparation - but luckily she's convinced to get changed and she ends up looking beautiful.

"When she gets there, she's so shocked and surprised, especially that everyone turned up again to celebrate."

Toadie's plan works as Sonya slowly begins to remember the original wedding. However, one memory that shocks Sonya is her knowledge that neighbour Mason Turner (Taylor Glockner) was involved in the attempted robbery at Lassiters.


Â© Channel 5
Taylor Glockner


Morey continued: "Just like at the first wedding, she gets a phone call and leaves Lassiters, but there's bad reception so she goes around the side of the building. The sequence of events jolts something in her mind and she remembers it all - she knows it was Mason."

When Sonya decides to report Mason to the police, the bad boy is arrested and hears that he may be facing a 15-year jail sentence. Sonya is then plagued with guilt over the trouble she has caused for the Turners. 

Morey said: "Sonya has formed quite a relationship with Mason's mum Lauren, so she feels terrible."

Neighbours airs these scenes next week on Eleven in Australia, and late May on Channel 5 in the UK

----------

Dazzle (22-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Eve Morey has revealed becoming a mother in the soap made her so broody she had to get a dog.

The actress's alter ego Sonya Rebecchi has recently welcomed new baby Nell (Scarlett Anderson) with husband Toadie. 

Speaking to MSN about working with her on-screen baby, Morey said: "I'm in love with her! I love her so much that I had to get a puppy dog over Christmas.

"This child just makes me want to have a baby, but I'm not ready to do that, so I've got a dog now! I didn't call it Nell and I didn't call it Scarlett, so I'm not too much of a psycho.

"She is just lovely. We're very, very lucky. She's got a beautiful manner and she's very open and lovely. And it just lifts everyone's spirits when she comes in because you have to be the best version of yourself. You can't be angry or crappy, so it's good."


Â© Channel 5
Callum and Nell at Toadie and Sonya's wedding


Morey also admitted that Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie, has to remind Eve not to get distracted by baby Scarlett when they're supposed to be acting.

Morey revealed: "Ryan's been good. Because it's supposed to be the opposite, that I've got more experience than him, because Sonya's already got a 15-year-old. But it's very much the other way around.

"I just get so distracted by how cute she is, Ryan has to remind me that she is cute but you're supposed to live with her every day.

"He's been really great, and just showing me how to hold her, because I don't even know how to hold a baby! But we're a lot more comfortable with each other. It's great."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans will see Sonya Rebecchi at her most vulnerable after she suffers two devastating setbacks in upcoming storylines.

Viewers in Australia have recently seen Sonya (Eve Morey) left delighted by the arrival of her long-lost uncle Walter (Chris Haywood), who has provided her with a new link to her past.

Unfortunately for Sonya, her happy times won't last for long as she is crushed to discover that scheming Walter is a con artist.

Having been completely fooled by Walter, Sonya is shellshocked when she learns that he has been thieving from her neighbours - as well as lifting her own proceeds from the garden nursery, Soap World reports.

Sonya hits rock bottom after discovering Walter's true colours, blaming herself for being so easily fooled.

Things later get worse for the mum-of-two as bad boy Robbo Slade (Aaron Jakubenko) returns to Erinsborough ahead of his upcoming trial for the attempted robbery at Lassiter's.

Knowing that Sonya will be the main witness against him in the court case, Robbo threatens her to keep quiet. This leaves Sonya fearing for her family and her own mental wellbeing, as she feels she may snap under the pressures that she is facing.

----------

Dazzle (28-06-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey is having another big year of storylines on the soap, but she is also making an impact behind the scenes after encouraging producers to tackle the issue of eating disorders.

As we reported earlier this week, show chiefs have been busy working on two storylines which explore the topic after the actress made the suggestion on set.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Eve to hear how the idea came about and what's coming up for her character Sonya Rebecchi.

What inspired you to make this suggestion to the Neighbours producers?
"I'd been observing a lot of things in the media, particularly representations of women. I also watched an amazing American documentary called Misrepresentation, which looked at how women tend to be quite disempowered by how sexualised and objectified they are in the media. We're an equal society at the end of the day, but the media doesn't necessarily support that.

"From my own experience of being a woman in the media and observing friends and colleagues, I really thought that this was an important issue, especially as so many of our audience are teenagers. I felt that it'd be an interesting topic to explore and when I suggested it, the script department agreed and went with it.

"I also told the Neighbours production team about The Butterfly Foundation, an Australian organisation which raises awareness of body image issues. The writers worked with them to make sure the storyline was as realistic as possible and included all of the relevant points."

Is it unusual for a cast member to suggest a storyline, or does it happen more often than we think?
"The writing team are pretty open to ideas. They're aware that we know our characters really well, and if we're really passionate about something, they're more than happy to cover it on screen if it works within the framework of the show. It's not something we do every five minutes, but there are discussions between us and the writers about our characters and where they're going.

"With this storyline I wasn't aware that my character would be involved in it, but they decided to have me playing a role in the story on screen too."

What can you tell us about the storyline?
"Well, when I first spoke to the writers, they were already starting a storyline with the character of Imogen, which sees her struggling with an eating disorder. That story involves the idea of control, as she uses her eating as a means of control when she has so much stress going on with her family.

"But there's actually a second story which comes months later, and this is the one that I'm more involved in. You'll see that Callum's friend Josie [played by Madison Daniel] has a big crush on him, and she comes into the show as quite a confident character. 

"However, when Josie finds out that Callum actually has a crush on Imogen, she decides that she should change herself by emulating what's been going on with Imogen. She starts to change the way she looks, she starts dieting and she does strenuous exercise. Sonya observes this and tries to intervene.

"People may be surprised that we're doing two eating disorder storylines in quick succession, but I think they've both been handled really well and they both explore completely different aspects of quite a complex issue. It also shows a perpetual cycle which is quite realistic, as Josie is influenced by Imogen's behaviour."

We've heard that you're doing a postgraduate degree in psychology at the moment. How do you fit it in with Neighbours?
"I'm doing it part time at the moment, studying two pre-requisite subjects before I get into the bulk of it next year. It actually fits in really well - psychology and acting are quite complementary as they both involve investigation of character and the human condition. I've only been doing it for a month, but a lot of the stuff I've been learning has been really interesting. I really enjoy applying it to my characterisation on screen, so it's really good."

Sonya's had quite a few emotional storylines recently. What have those stories been like to film?
"The recent Walter storyline was particularly full-on to film. Sonya is a pretty emotional character anyway, but she really reached breaking point at that stage. It was interesting to film that and map it all out, but it was also quite exhausting - especially going into the Robbo story straight afterwards. It's one thing after another for Sonya! Not since the Callum story has Sonya experienced such an intensity of emotion, but it's really interesting to explore."

Are Sonya and Toadie on stable ground for now when it comes to their marriage?
"I think they are! What Ryan [Moloney] and I have tried to do is show that people do have issues in relationships, but there doesn't necessarily have to be a fear that they're going to break up. 

"From what I've just heard on the grapevine, the relationship is definitely going to be tested in the future, but I don't think there's going to be any worry that they'll split over it. The two characters love and respect each other. They're independent people with their own values and opinions, but it's interesting to address that!"

You're up for 'Best Daytime Star' at the Inside Soap Awards this year. How does it feel to be in the running?
"I've only just found this out! It's so incredibly humbling. We film our show in Nunawading, Victoria in the middle of suburbia and we can't quite believe that it gets taken out across the world. To think that people are watching it and enjoying what you're doing is pretty awesome."

With Neighbours up for 'Best Daytime Soap', why should fans be voting for it?
"I'd say because we have a lovely balance between being dramatic and relevant, but then also having a comic element to it. You can have a really heavy story with the teenagers but then flip back to Karl and Susan with a funny storyline. The transition on screen is seamless, and I think that's more so than on other soaps which can be quite heavy all of the time."

The last time we spoke, it was for the Neighbours explosion which turned out to be the highest-rated episode in the UK for years and even had a late-night screening. Were you aware of the attention it had over here?
"I still can't fathom it! We had memos on our boards for all that kind of stuff, and I even saw the promo that Ryan filmed when he was in the UK. I was like, 'Whoa! Neighbours is a proper show over there!' That may sound silly, but it's so lovely that the UK audience are behind us and so invested in it."

Scott Major (Lucas) recently left the show and we know he's one of your closest friends from the cast. How did you feel about saying goodbye to him?
"It was really difficult, especially because we're friends on screen and off. The only saving grace was Scott coming back to direct. He is the number one person for coming in, having a positive attitude and being happy. Scott's always saying, 'It's happy Monday!', or 'It's happy Wednesday!' - every week, every day! It was quite funny coming in and not having that.

"But then the other day he came in and it was 'Happy Thursday', so I was like, 'Ah, he's back!' It's also nice for him to explore another part of the show and himself.

"It was actually a double whammy because Alin Sumarwata (Vanessa), who's a very close friend of mine, also left. It was a very emotional time for Sonya and myself!"

Will Sonya and Lucas have more friendship scenes before he leaves the street?
"Definitely! There's a lot to happen before Lucas and Vanessa go anywhere. Lucas has got quite a crazy and dark story to go through. Sonya and Lucas's friendship really gets pushed. Scott and Alin did some amazing work before they left, which I think people will really enjoy.

"What's also nice is that down the track, once the character of Lucas leaves, Sonya will go through something which is directly related to the fact that she's missing Lucas and their friendship. It's nice to have that, because sometimes characters can leave without much impact on the show."

Are you planning any more trips to the UK?
"I would be there in a heartbeat! As soon as people want me to come back, I'll be there! I had such a wonderful time when I came over last time. I keep asking Ryan, 'Can't you go over and do something over there so they'll want me to come over too?' He's my meal ticket!"

Would you like Sonya to be a long-stay character for the show, or do you have other ambitions?
"It's been four and a half years now and I'm not planning to go anywhere soon, so hopefully yes! I just want Toadie and Sonya to be together forever, so hopefully that'll all work out. Acting-wise, I'm happy in Ramsay Street and plugging away at my degree at the same time. I'm very, very lucky."

----------

Ruffed_lemur (24-08-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours will have a big focus on the Rebecchi family over the next few months as Sonya and Toadie's marriage comes under further strain.

Viewers have already seen the Ramsay Street couple encounter problems in recent storylines, as Toadie (Ryan Moloney) has accused Sonya of neglecting their relationship while getting overly involved in other people's problems.

Future episodes see the situation worsen as newcomer Naomi Canning (Morgana O'Reilly) sets her sights on Toadie and begins to stir up trouble between him and Sonyaâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Eve Morey, who plays Sonya, to get the gossip on the drama ahead for the Rebecchis.

From previous chats, we know that you're very invested in Sonya and Toadie as a couple. How have you felt about filming storylines where they're running into trouble?
"It's been really hard! Obviously I can look at the situation from an outside perspective and see where Sonya and Toadie are making all of their mistakes, but I can do nothing to help them - I just have to play it out! It feels like it's been going for so long and they've just been bled out, but in a way that's a good thing because this is what happens in real life. Relationships don't just change overnight and there's usually a build-up of issues.

"In this case, the characters aren't learning from their mistakes and that's what can be frustrating. What we're seeing with Toadie and Sonya is that they're just not getting it. Particularly Sonya, I think - she's just not learning. She thinks she has learned her lesson, but then Toadie gives her an inch and she takes a mile!

"Obviously we also now have Sheila's daughter Naomi in the show. She comes into a vulnerable situation and wreaks havoc, which doesn't help eitherâ¦"

Would you say that Sonya is more to blame for the marriage problems than Toadie is?
"Part of me is very protective of my character, so I want to say that Sonya isn't more to blame! I think Sonya and Toadie could both communicate better, but then Sonya keeps putting herself in these situations where she's trying to help people and she's trying to do the right thing. 

"But sometimes the right thing is to tell people to seek help from elsewhere, maybe from a counsellor. That's a good way to give advice rather than taking so much on yourself, and it'd also mean that she's not taking so much time away from her relationship.

"At the same time, I think that Toadie could help more in these situations too. For example, Sonya takes on a lot to do with Mark in future storylines, but I've often thought, 'Well Toadie is Mark's friend too!' Mark even helped Toadie out when he first found out that Sonya is Callum's mum. So I think it's a bit of both, but ultimately it's Sonya who isn't helping the most."

Toadie and Sonya struggle with Angie's arrival.
Â© Channel 5
Toadie and Sonya

Is there a danger that Sonya and Toadie could split up?
"I don't think it's going to go that far. This is a couple that have never questioned that they want to be together. They adore each other, but they're definitely going to get to a point where they're going to be quite lost. 

"They'll be desperate, in despair and wondering why things between them aren't working. They'll wonder what to do. Even if you love someone, what do you do if it's not working?"

Naomi will set her sights on Toadie in future episodes. Might Toadie have an affair?
"I don't think he will. Ryan and I have talked about this and we think that Toadie is a good and honourable man. He's also watched what has happened to Karl and Susan over the years - he's been quite opinionated over that and was quite affected by it too. I can't help but feel that it's not within Toadie's nature to have an affair. Having said that, we're on a soap opera, so who knows? But I'd like to think that he wouldn't!"

Will Sonya quickly realise that Naomi can't be trusted?
"No, not really! Sonya realises at times and gets hints of it, but then she lets it go. I think we all become a bit dumb when it comes to Naomi - especially Jarrod! That's part of the fun of the storyline. There are a couple of things that happen early on that Sonya questions, but then she's proved wrong and feels so guilty that she's even questioned Naomi, so she puts it aside in her brain.

"Unfortunately, that leaves Sonya's relationship with Jarrod vulnerable to Naomi. It's that red herring situation where Sonya is thinking, 'Is Naomi capable of that? Oh no, she's not - why did I ever think that?!' But of course Naomi is capable of so much worseâ¦"

Morgana O'Reilly plays Naomi Canning on Neighbours
Â© Fremantle Media
Morgana O'Reilly plays newcomer Naomi

What has Morgana O'Reilly, who plays Naomi, been like to work with?
"She's just awesome. She's so funny - she's really one of the funniest people that I've met and I just laugh all the time when she's around. It's great to work with her. I'm really protective of my fake relationship, but I couldn't think of anyone better to break it up - or at least to threaten it! 

"The irony is that I love working with Morgana, but the only way I can work with her is if we're fighting, because our characters would never be friends. It's a bit bittersweet!"

How did you feel about Morgan Baker, who plays Sonya's son Callum, leaving the show?
"Morgan has finished filming now, but before he left, I was in denial about it! He's left to concentrate on his education, so I'm so proud of him and the choices that he's making. He's such an awesome young dude, so in some respects it's wonderful, but it is really sad. 

"Morgan was a huge part of the show and also our on-screen family. I remember when I first started on the show and I just fell in love with him. He was a little kid, so funny and so lovely. He was one of the reasons that I thought, 'I'd really love to work on this show full-time'.

"It's been nice to watch Morgan grow up and now it's sad not to see him everyday, because I guess you take that for granted. We're very lucky to be able to have a working environment where you get to know people from different ages, different lives and different circumstances. It was very sad seeing him go!"

Would you like Toadie and Sonya to take in a young character in the future, so there's still a teenage presence at the Rebecchi house?
"Yeah, I think that would be great down the track. It would pose new challenges for Sonya and Toadie. As much as they're both Callum's mum and dad, it was always a bit of a weird playing ground because Sonya was always so caught up in the past in regards to Callum, while Toadie was more focused on the future for him. They had fun, but there was some deep-seeded muddiness there. 

"Maybe if Sonya and Toadie had a teenager where they're both coming at the situation from an even perspective, that would be interesting for their relationship. This kid could be someone awful or someone lovely, but I think it'd be really great to explore."

Does Callum still have some good stories ahead before he goes?
"There's really great storylines still to come, especially to do with Callum and Josie. Some of his last storylines centre around young people, sex and relationships and I think they were handled really, really well. 

"Obviously we're a soap opera and sometimes you can get caught in the melodrama of teen relationships, but the last storylines with Josie and Callum are really quite grounded and really lovely. They were great to watch and hopefully they'll get a good reception."

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours schemer Naomi Canning will face a big backlash next month after she finally makes a move on Toadie Rebecchi.

After weeks of harbouring secret feelings for Toadie, smitten Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) decides to make her move while his wife Sonya is away for a few days.

As Naomi continues to ingratiate herself into Toadie's life, she shares a dinner with him at Number 30 and sparks fly after conversation turns to their shared passion of wrestling.

When Naomi shows Toadie (Ryan Moloney) how to get out of one particular wrestling move, she ends up landing on top of him and can't resist seizing the moment by leaning in for a kiss.

Toadie will be rocked by Naomi's behaviour and quickly tells her mother Sheila what happened, leaving Sheila deeply disappointed in her wayward daughter.

As a huge row follows, harsh words are exchanged and long-held animosity is exposed as Sheila claims that Naomi's selfish behaviour led to her own father's fatal heart attack five years ago.

Along with Sheila's outburst, Naomi also has to deal with a furious response from Sonya, who is told everything by Toadie when she returns from her extended spa break.

A Neighbours source told Digital Spy: "Sonya is frosty when she sees Naomi, so Naomi goes on the defensive by claiming that Sonya only has herself to blame for her marriage problems. This doesn't go down well with Sonya, who slaps her right across the face!"

----------

lizann (30-06-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi will lose her temper and slap Naomi Canning later this month after discovering that she tried to kiss her husband Toadie. 

As previously reported, Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) will make a move on Toadie while Sonya is away, having had secret feelings for him for some time. 

When Sonya (Eve Morey) returns from her time away feeling refreshed and determined to make more of an effort with their marriage, Toadie is left feeling guilty over recent events and is forced to tell his wife the truth.

Sonya is left stunned by Naomi's deception, but after discussing it with Toadie, the pair become more disconnected than ever.

Later, Sonya runs into Naomi who attempts to justify her devious actions but Sonya dismisses her, maintaining that there can be no justification for what she has done.

However, Naomi immediately goes on the defensive by claiming that Sonya only has herself to blame for her marriage problems.

After Naomi suggests that if Sonya hadn't been such a good Samaritan then Toadie wouldn't have needed to look elsewhere, Sonya is left enraged and slaps Naomi...

Sonya confronts Naomi
Â© Channel 5
Sonya confronts Naomi

Naomi realises Sonya knows about her kiss with Toadie
Â© Channel 5
Naomi realises Sonya knows about the kiss

Sonya slaps Naomi
Â© Channel 5
Sonya slaps Naomi


Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, July 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## gillyH1981

Eve is expecting her first child. Wonder if her pregnancy will be written into the show or will they just hide her bump.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...rst-child.html

----------

Ruffed_lemur (08-09-2014), TaintedLove (10-09-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

Congratulations Eve
I wonder how they will write her out during her maternity leave?  
Hiding her pregnancy will be easy enough with the bell tent dresses the wardrobe department have her wear.
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has confirmed that her real-life pregnancy won't be written into her character Sonya Rebecchi's storylines.

Earlier this week, it was revealed that the actress is expecting her first child with her long-term partner.

Speaking of the impact of her pregnancy on Neighbours, Morey told Soap Extra: "It's going to be hidden, which hasn't been too bad as Sonya is a character who wears flowy clothes.

"There will just be a lot of close-ups and me hiding with a bag - apparently I have quite good bag skills!"

Morey, who recently became engaged to her partner, also revealed that she is expecting a girl.

She explained: "My partner and I would've been over the moon with either a boy or a girl. But at the same time, I've had Scarlett [Anderson] playing my daughter on the show and I feel like I've had a little bit of experience with girls, which is probably a good thing!"

Discussing her wedding plans, the soap star added: "When the baby can walk down the aisle, we might get round to it. I'm happy to wait because I want to be able to enjoy it and celebrate and have a wine!"

Morey has played the role of Sonya since 2009.

----------


## Chicken Little

Who's terrorising Sonya?
The Rebecchi's domestic bliss is shattered when Sonya becomes the victim of a vicious smear campaign.

Sonya is a bundle of nerves, on Neighbours, as she's targeted by an anonymous enemy. Sonya and Toadie are currently enduring a transition period in their lives. Now that Callum has departed and with Nell being too young to know much about what's going on, the Rebecchi household now boasts a far more adult-friendly environment.

Embracing their change in circumstances, Sonya (Eve Morey) convinces Toadie (Ryan Moloney) to try something novel - walking around the house naked. Although their exploits eventually bring them in contact with Toadie's law client, a naturist who ropes the couple into attending a naturist's lunch, their happiness and ease at wriggling out of the unfortunate episode with Toadie's professional reputation still intact is soon cruelly interrupted. Opening his mail, Toadie is horrified to receive a vicious letter from an anonymous sender warning him that Sonya isn't the person he believes her to be.

Desperate not to jeopardise his wife's always-tenuous mental health, Toadie investigates the incident without Sonya's knowledge. After some initial digging, Toadie is left frustrated to draw dead ends when he must discount Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly), Sonya's late-paying nursey clients and her Gamblers' Anonymous associates as possible clulprits. The situation worsens when Toadie receives more hate mail on Halloween but hs efforts at reopening his GA line of enquires become even more twisted when Sonya's good friend Brennan is also a recipient of the poison pen missivies.

Toadie's next move is to phone Sonya's sister Jade to see if she can offer any clues about someone linked to Sonya's unsavoury past. When this avenue again leads to nothing, a nervous Toadie finally decides to tell his wife the horrible truth. Completely shattered that an unseen and unknown enemy is targeting her, Sonya's paranoia consumes her to the point that she imprisons herself inside her locked hom as Halloween night descends on the neighbourhood.

Days later, a stunning new theory as to the peroetrator's identity presents itself when Toadie's involvement in Josh's (Harley Bonner) trial for assaulting Chris (James Mason) results in Patricia Pappas (Katerina Kotsonis) brutally berating the laywer for helping the criminal who hurt her son. Given Patrica's past links with Sonya through GA, Brennan begins considering that the recovering addict could be holding a grudge against the woman who tried to help her.

When the trauma continues with every Ramsay Street resident receiving hate mail against Sonya, Mrs Rebecchi begins her own investigation into Patricia's possible involvement. While attending a GA meeting, Sonya's emotions shatter and she runs from the meeting in tears, unable to handle the harsh fact that someone wants to rip her life to shreds!

Source: Soap World November 2014

----------


## Chicken Little

Who's terrorising Sonya?
The Rebecchi's domestic bliss is shattered when Sonya becomes the victim of a vicious smear campaign.

Sonya is a bundle of nerves, on Neighbours, as she's targeted by an anonymous enemy. Sonya and Toadie are currently enduring a transition period in their lives. Now that Callum has departed and with Nell being too young to know much about what's going on, the Rebecchi household now boasts a far more adult-friendly environment.

Embracing their change in circumstances, Sonya (Eve Morey) convinces Toadie (Ryan Moloney) to try something novel - walking around the house naked. Although their exploits eventually bring them in contact with Toadie's law client, a naturist who ropes the couple into attending a naturist's lunch, their happiness and ease at wriggling out of the unfortunate episode with Toadie's professional reputation still intact is soon cruelly interrupted. Opening his mail, Toadie is horrified to receive a vicious letter from an anonymous sender warning him that Sonya isn't the person he believes her to be.

Desperate not to jeopardise his wife's always-tenuous mental health, Toadie investigates the incident without Sonya's knowledge. After some initial digging, Toadie is left frustrated to draw dead ends when he must discount Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly), Sonya's late-paying nursey clients and her Gamblers' Anonymous associates as possible clulprits. The situation worsens when Toadie receives more hate mail on Halloween but hs efforts at reopening his GA line of enquires become even more twisted when Sonya's good friend Brennan is also a recipient of the poison pen missivies.

Toadie's next move is to phone Sonya's sister Jade to see if she can offer any clues about someone linked to Sonya's unsavoury past. When this avenue again leads to nothing, a nervous Toadie finally decides to tell his wife the horrible truth. Completely shattered that an unseen and unknown enemy is targeting her, Sonya's paranoia consumes her to the point that she imprisons herself inside her locked hom as Halloween night descends on the neighbourhood.

Days later, a stunning new theory as to the peroetrator's identity presents itself when Toadie's involvement in Josh's (Harley Bonner) trial for assaulting Chris (James Mason) results in Patricia Pappas (Katerina Kotsonis) brutally berating the laywer for helping the criminal who hurt her son. Given Patrica's past links with Sonya through GA, Brennan begins considering that the recovering addict could be holding a grudge against the woman who tried to help her.

When the trauma continues with every Ramsay Street resident receiving hate mail against Sonya, Mrs Rebecchi begins her own investigation into Patricia's possible involvement. While attending a GA meeting, Sonya's emotions shatter and she runs from the meeting in tears, unable to handle the harsh fact that someone wants to rip her life to shreds!

Source: Soap World November 2014

----------

badirene (13-10-2014), Louisa Marshall (12-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses are lining up another frightening ordeal for Sonya Rebecchi as she will soon become the victim of a shock smear campaign.

The storyline begins when Sonya's husband Toadie (Ryan Moloney) receives an anonymous letter which contains damaging insinuations regarding his wife.

Toadie is shocked as the spiteful note warns that Sonya (Eve Morey) isn't who she says she is. Determined to find out who the mystery sender is, Toadie immediately launches his own investigation without telling Sonya what has happened.

After ruling out mischievous Naomi Canning as the culprit, Toadie starts to wonder whether someone from Sonya's gamblers' anonymous meetings could hold a grudge against her.

Another theory is that somebody from Sonya's dodgy past could have come back to haunt her.

When more hate mail turns up and Sonya's friend Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor) also receives a nasty letter about her, Toadie realises that it's time to come clean and reluctantly informs Sonya of the situation.

Sonya is horrified when she learns that she is being targeted and starts fearing for her own safety, opting to stay home on Halloween rather than take her young daughter Nell trick or treating.

As the days continue, Toadie and Mark both continue to support Sonya, and a new suspect presents herself when Mark starts to think the worst of Chris Pappas's mother Patricia.

Patricia isn't happy with the Rebecchis due to Toadie's decision to represent Josh Willis in court following his attack on Chris, but the mystery continues as there is still no firm evidence linking her to the poison pen letters.

As the situation escalates, every single family on Ramsay Street receives hate mail about Sonya and the pressure starts to take its toll on the Rebecchis as they live in fear of their unknown enemy's next move.

----------

badirene (13-10-2014), Chicken Little (13-10-2014)

----------


## Chicken Little

I'm thinking it's Chris's mother.

----------


## gillyH1981

*Sonya's dark secret
Will she be pushed back to the bottle?*

One simple, anonymous letter is all it takes for Sonya (Eve Morey) and Toadie's happy existence to start unravelling this week on Neighbours.

"Poor Sonya just can't quite escape her past," Eve, 31, tells Soap Extra. "We've already seen quite a lot of it but this is really going into dark territory."

After Toadie (Ryan Moloney) receives a mystery letter detailing Sonya's dodgy past, he becomes unsettled by the idea of someone trying to intimidate his young family.

Wanting to sheild Sonya from any pain or suffering, he decides to enlist the help of Brennan (Scott McGregor) to expose the culprit without her being any wiser.

"Brennan and Toadie are on the are on the case trying to work out what's going on," Eve says. "It's drip-fed harassment and it's stressful.

After considering Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) as a plausible suspect, Toadie and Brennan soon dismiss the idea. Brennan tries to convince Toadie to tell Sonya what's been going on but hoping it's all just a prank, Toadie decides to keep her out of it... for now.

However, the letters keep appearing - and soon enough, one ends up directly addressed to Brennan. When Sonya almost catches Brennan reading it, he cleverly covers his tracks.

Meanwhile, the super-sleuth duo continue their search for answers, deciding the person behind the letters must be someone from Sonya's Gamblers Anonymous group. They approach an old GA convenor but he refuses to discuss any former members. Yep, the group's got 'anonymous' in it's title for a reason!

"Sonya would be totally devastated if it was someone from her GA group because they provide so much support to her," Eve explains. "It's her sanctuary."

While the boys keep the truth hidden, events come to a head when Brennan receives his own hate mail. Not surprisingly, Sonya is rocked by the devastating news.

"As the story arc builds, you see Sonya get increasingly stressed and worried," Eve admits. "She has absolutely no idea who could be behind the harassment."

Sonya's fears intensify on Halloween night and she cancels her plans to go out, feeling it's safer to simply stay at home.

"We haven't really seen Sonya get to a point where she's going to pick up a bottle of wine but she's close now, really close," Eve reveals of her distressed character. "She's teetering on the brink.

Who could be behind these devastating letters and for what purpose? Worse still, what else do they have in store for Sonya?
*
Source: Soap Extra 23rd October 2014*

----------


## gillyH1981

*Who's terrorising Sonya?
The Rebecchi's domestic bliss is shattered when Sonya becomes the victim of a vicious smear campaign.*

Sonya is a bundle of nerves, on Neighbours, as she's targeted by an anonymous enemy. Sonya and Toadie are currently enduring a transition period in their lives. Now that Callum has departed and with Nell being too young to know much about what's going on, the Rebecchi household now boasts a far more adult-friendly environment.

Embracing their change in circumstances, Sonya (Eve Morey) convinces Toadie (Ryan Moloney) to try something novel - walking around the house naked. Although their exploits eventually bring them in contact with Toadie's law client, a naturist who ropes the couple into attending a naturist's lunch, their happiness and ease at wriggling out of the unfortunate episode with Toadie's professional reputation still intact is soon cruelly interrupted. Opening his mail, Toadie is horrified to receive a vicious letter from an anonymous sender warning him that Sonya isn't the person he believes her to be.

Desperate not to jeopardise his wife's always-tenuous mental health, Toadie investigates the incident without Sonya's knowledge. After some initial digging, Toadie is left frustrated to draw dead ends when he must discount Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly), Sonya's late-paying nursey clients and her Gamblers' Anonymous associates as possible clulprits. The situation worsens when Toadie receives more hate mail on Halloween but hs efforts at reopening his GA line of enquires become even more twisted when Sonya's good friend Brennan is also a recipient of the poison pen missivies.

Toadie's next move is to phone Sonya's sister Jade to see if she can offer any clues about someone linked to Sonya's unsavoury past. When this avenue again leads to nothing, a nervous Toadie finally decides to tell his wife the horrible truth. Completely shattered that an unseen and unknown enemy is targeting her, Sonya's paranoia consumes her to the point that she imprisons herself inside her locked hom as Halloween night descends on the neighbourhood.

Days later, a stunning new theory as to the peroetrator's identity presents itself when Toadie's involvement in Josh's (Harley Bonner) trial for assaulting Chris (James Mason) results in Patricia Pappas (Katerina Kotsonis) brutally berating the laywer for helping the criminal who hurt her son. Given Patrica's past links with Sonya through GA, Brennan begins considering that the recovering addict could be holding a grudge against the woman who tried to help her.

When the trauma continues with every Ramsay Street resident receiving hate mail against Sonya, Mrs Rebecchi begins hre own investigation into Patricia's possible involvement. While attending a GA meeting, Sonya's emotions shatter and she runs from the meeting in tears, unable to handle the harsh fact that someone wants to rip her life to shreds!

* 
Source: Soap World November 2014*

----------

ScorpioStar (29-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours regular Sonya Rebecchi will be falsely accused of child abuse as she continues to be targeted by a mystery enemy.

Sonya (Eve Morey) has a frightening ordeal ahead as an unknown culprit starts seeking revenge against her with a vicious hate mail campaign.

The mum-of-two will be shocked when she learns that somebody is out to get her, but her feelings escalate into all-out terror when she realises that the person in question is watching her every move.

The reality of the situation dawns on Sonya after her young daughter Nell suffers a nasty fall at the local park.

Nell's accident comes as Sonya's attention is distracted for a moment, giving her stalker further ammunition to use against her.

When a social worker later arrives at the Rebecchi house to announce that a formal complaint has been made against Sonya, she realises that her enemy has been spying on her.

Toadie and Sonya struggle with Angie's arrival.
Â© Channel 5
Toadie and Sonya

Although Sonya has the full support of her husband Toadie (Ryan Moloney) and her neighbours in the aftermath, she will struggle to maintain her composure as she fears that Nell could be taken away from her.

Sonya's hate mail story has already begun on Australian screens, while the plot starts to unfold in the UK next week as Toadie receives the first letter in Neighbours' 7,000th episode.

----------


## gillyH1981

*Will Sonya lose Nell?
Pushed to the limit, Sonya's struggles hit her family.*

Haunted by the mystery of the anonymous poison-pen letters circulating in Erinsborough, life's been anything but easy for Sonya lately.

Things are set to get even worse when an accident in the park pushes her over the edge and has her on the receiving end of child abuse allegations in Neighbours.

Poor Sonya (Eve Morey) has felt anxious ever since Toadie (Ryan Moloney) revealed the shocking truth behind the letters being sent to the residents of Ramsay Street. So anxious, in fact, she even cancelled her Halloween plans to go trick or treating with daughter Nell (Scarlett Anderson), feeling it was safer to stay at home.

"She's devastated," Eve, 31 explains to Soap Extra. "As the story ac builds, you see Sonya get increasingly stressed and worried."

When Patricia (Katerina Kotsonis) gives Sonya a serve for Toadie taking on Josh (Harley Bonner) as a client, Brennan (Scott McGegor) begins to think Patricia could be the culprit.

Sonya refuses to believe this, hoping now the case is over, the letters will stop. This wish is short-lived, however, when Karl (Alan Fletcher) and Georgia (Saskia Hampele) receive a nasty surprise in the mail.

Discussing whether to tell Sonya about the letters, Georgia and Kyle (Chris Milligan) reluctantly agree she should be informed. Once again distraught, Sonya turns to Matt (Josef Brown) for help and he promises to do some off-the-record investigating.

"We've already seen quite a lot of Sonya's past but this is going into dark territory," Eve claims.

Hoping to sniff out the perpetrator, Sonya later decides to go to a Gamblers Anonymous meeting and take matters into her own hands. This new-found determination doesn't last long when Sonya panics and flees the meeting. Always on hand to comfort her, Toadie tries to calm Sonya down but it's clear the stress is beginning to affect them both.

The next day, still feeling paranoid, Sonya tries to relax by taking Nell to the park but a momentary lapse in concentration sees disaster unfold when Nell takes a nasty tumble and Sonya freaks out.

"Sonya's so stressed, she completely overreacts," Eve says. "She's riddled with guilt about her history anyway, so when Nell hurts herself, she feels awful."

To make matters worse - and yes, it gets worse - an officer from the Department of Human Services (DHS) arrives at the house to tell Sonya she's been reported for child abuse! It's now obvious that whoever reported her to the DHS is the same person sending the letters.

"This person is getting at the people closest to Sonya and she's terrified," Eve says.

Sonya knows her dark history could inflame the DHS situation even more and worries Nell might be taken away from her. Beyond consoling, Sonya works herself into such a state she's tempted to return to the bottle. Has Sonya reached the point of no return? What does this mean for her happy little family?
*
Source: TV Soap Extra 6th November 2014*

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Ryan Moloney has confirmed that his character Toadie Rebecchi's relationship with wife Sonya won't be affected by her temporary departure from the show.

It was revealed earlier this year that actress Eve Morey is expecting her first child with her long-term partner, but it was later announced that the pregnancy wouldn't be written into Sonya's storylines.

Moloney has now confirmed how Sonya will leave Ramsay Street, adding that the exit storyline paves the way for her return later next year.

Speaking to Digital Spy, Moloney said: "Callum ends up hurting himself in America. She goes over there to look after him for a couple of weeks. 

"She plans to come back. It shouldn't really impact on Toadie and Sonya."

Viewers have recently seen Sonya face a frightening ordeal as an unknown culprit has started a vicious hate mail campaign against her in order to seek revenge.

Speaking about Sonya and Toadie's latest challenge, Moloney said: "Sonya's beside herself. There is someone from her past who is trying to destroy her life and letting out secrets that everyone knows anyway! 

"It's scary and they don't know what this person will do next. We finish this year in the UK with someone in their house and in their daughter's room â it is a very stressful time for them both."

Moloney also backed a return for Morgan Baker, who plays his on-screen son Callum, following Baker's decision to bow out of the show earlier in the year to focus on his education.

He said: "It was mixed emotions. We miss him and we loved working with him, but at the same time he left to do his schooling so on a personal note, it is the right move for him to go out and get back to some real life. 

"Once he finishes school, I really hope he will come back to us again."

----------

badirene (08-12-2014)

----------


## gillyH1981

*Violent mugging
Sonya's own life is threatened as she strives to help Erin kick her drug habit.*

Sonya is determined to help Erin get back on her feet but will she be able to help her former friend without destroying her own life?

After living in fear for weeks as she was terrorised by a mysterious stranger, Sonya (Eve Morey) was shocked to discover her unknown tormentor was her old friend Erin (Adrienne Pickering).

Furious at Sonya for abandoing her and for introducing her to illicit substances, drug addict Erin hatched a sickening scheme for revenge but now that her tormentor has been unmasked, Sonya is determined to help her former friend put her life back together. 

With Toadie (Ryan Moloney) overseas in Chilie as Neighbours makes it's return for the year, Brennan (Scott McGregor) worries Sonya will get hurt and orders Erin to leave Erinsborough but when he sees just how sick Erin is, Brennan ends up feeling sorry for her and invites her to stay at his place.

When an anxious Erin is unable to sleep, Sonya comes over to Brennan's and sits up all night playing cards with the addict. The two rekindle their bond and Erin reveals she desperately wants to be reunited with her daughter, so Sonya teams up with Karl (Alan Fletcher) to develop a plan to help Erin regain custody.

They need to get Erin into a rehab program, find her a job and sort out a secure living arrangement. All these problems are taken care of when Brennan agrees to let Erin continue to stay with him, prompting an overjoyed reaction from Sonya. 

Noting this, Karl warns Sonya that a tough battle lies ahead.

Going clean won't be easy for Erin and Erin's battle will also force Sonya to come face to face with her own demons once again and Karl's words soon come back to haunt Sonya.

Just when things start looking up for Erin, the news that her daughter Cat is willing to meet up with her mother sends Erin into a tailspin. She asks Sonya for money to buy a dress to lift her confidence but Sonya knows this might just be an excuse to buy drugs.

Worried, Sonya follows Erin as she furthely walks down Ramsay Street and tails her troubled friend straight to a drug deal. Sonya feels betrayed and disappointed but her dismay is compounded even further when she is violently mugged by a stranger.

Sonya is brutally shoved against a wall and left completely stunned.

She thought the fight to keep Erin on the wagon was headed for sucess but the road ahead is going to be a long and rocky.


*Source: TV Soap issue 1st January 2015*

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi will face a terrifying ordeal later this month when she is mugged and knocked to the ground after becoming embroiled in the complicated world of her old friend Erin Rogers.

The traumatic event happens following Sonya's desperate attempts to help Erin turn her life around and reconnect with her estranged daughter.

Sonya (Eve Morey) is full of support for Erin as she prepares for the first day of her dependency programme, but as Erin suffers with the physical withdrawal symptoms from the drugs, it is clear there is a tough journey ahead for her.

Sonya gets into danger after following Erin.
Â© Channel 5
Sonya gets into danger after following Erin.

After some reassurance from both Sonya and Karl, Erin starts to feel more positive about her future when an email from Toadie informs them that her daughter Cat is willing to meet up with her.

The news sends Erin into a frenzy and she asks Sonya for money to buy a dress, but Sonya is hesitant, aware that this could be an excuse to buy drugs.

Despite her concerns, Sonya decides to give Erin the money, later confiding to Karl that she thinks the most important thing is for Erin to trust her. 

However, when she then sees Erin walking furtively down Ramsay Street, she becomes suspicious and follows her, ending up at a drug assignation. 

As a devastated Sonya realises she has been conned, her disappointment is compounded when a mugger grabs her bag and knocks her to the ground. Will she be alright?

Sonya is mugged and knocked to the ground.
Â© Channel 5
Sonya is mugged and knocked to the ground.

Sonya is mugged and knocked to the ground.
Â© Channel 5
Sonya is mugged and knocked to the ground.

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, January 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, the Rebecchis' financial situation goes from bad to worse when Sonya suffers a medical emergency later this month.

The pair have been experiencing the financial strain ever since Toadie (Ryan Moloney) was left paralysed in a freak accident on a bouncy castle.

As Toadie and Sonya (Eve Morey) feel the pinch of being a two-working-parent family, they find their problems escalating when she gets bitten by a red-back spider.

Sonya collapses in pain, unaware that she's been bitten by a dangerous spider
Â© Channel 5
Sonya collapses in pain after being bitten

Sonya is unaware of the danger she is in, and when the symptoms soon start to kick in, she finds herself unable to collect Toadie as planned. 

With Sonya's condition deteriorating, Toadie realises something is wrong when she doesn't arrive to pick him up and attempts to wheel himself to her, as Karl also rushes to her aid.

When Toadie can't get hold of Sonya, he gets frustrated when he can't get up the street in his wheelchair
Â© Channel 5
Toadie panis when he can't get hold of Sonya

Sonya's condition rapidly deteriorates as Karl tries to help
Â© Channel 5
Sonya's condition rapidly deteriorates

As Sonya recuperates from her health scare, it puts increasing pressure on their already-strained financial situation as Toadie realises he will have to withdraw his tender for the lucrative legal case he was chasing.

Accepting that they will have to dip into the benefit fund to help them along, the pair are later devastated to find the cash has gone missing. Where has it gone and what will this mean for them?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, October 13 and Wednesday, October 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours has continued to tease its dramatic fire week.

The new video sees Eve Morey, who plays Sonya Mitchell, reveal some worrying teasers for the storyline.

http://youtu.be/_qXT4TRzbFI

Morey confirms that her on-screen husband Toadie (Ryan Moloney), who is currently in a wheelchair, will be trapped in the fire.

The video also sees Christopher Milligan, who plays Kyle Canning, confirm that his on-screen gran Sheila (Colette Mann) will need rescuing.

Disaster strikes in Erinsborough when a fire is started at Erinsborough High in mysterious circumstances.

The blaze starts on the day of a huge protest at the school, which sees the locals stage a sleepout in the building after hearing that the council plans to close down Erinsborough High.

It was recently revealed that Brad Willis (Kip Gamblin) will be one character at the centre of the drama, as he's left with a terrible decision to make: to save his estranged wife or his new partner.

Neighbours airs the fire week from Monday, November 2 on Channel 5 in the UK. 

The storyline is screened on Eleven in Australia next week.


digitalspy

----------

Ames449 (18-10-2015), badirene (19-10-2015), binky321 (18-10-2015), Dazzle (22-10-2015), ILTPandN (18-10-2015), maidmarian (18-10-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

Is anyone else sort of annoyed at Sonya recently? I actually really like her, but recently she's been annoying me. Her first thought when Lucas returned was that Lucas was gambling again and now she keeps trying to pull Steph away from Toadie. I can appreciate that Steph made a lot of mistakes. But for someone who has had a horrible past, worked to improve her life and had those around her forgive her, Sonya can be pretty judgemental sometimes and struggles to see good in people.
Believe it or not I do like her, that's just been annoying me recently  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

badirene (19-10-2015), ILTPandN (20-10-2015), Sparklydee (19-10-2015)

----------


## binky321

Yes agree I think she is insecure where Steph is concerned due to the fact Toadie has such loyalty and will do almost anything for her. I really liked it when Toadie called her and Lucas out on being a hypocrite towards Steph given their own pasts and the amount of second chances and forgiveness they've each had over the years.

----------

badirene (19-10-2015), Dazzle (22-10-2015), ILTPandN (20-10-2015)

----------


## Ames449

> Is anyone else sort of annoyed at Sonya recently? I actually really like her, but recently she's been annoying me. Her first thought when Lucas returned was that Lucas was gambling again and now she keeps trying to pull Steph away from Toadie. I can appreciate that Steph made a lot of mistakes. But for someone who has had a horrible past, worked to improve her life and had those around her forgive her, Sonya can be pretty judgemental sometimes and struggles to see good in people.
> Believe it or not I do like her, that's just been annoying me recently


Sonya hasn't really had any decent storylines lately. The Toadie stuff was good but it was more about him than her. The spider bite was blah. I'd like to see something a bit more gritty for her coming up but I don't think we'll see that before the season ends.

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> Yes agree I think she is insecure where Steph is concerned due to the fact Toadie has such loyalty and will do almost anything for her. I really liked it when Toadie called her and Lucas out on being a hypocrite towards Steph given their own pasts and the amount of second chances and forgiveness they've each had over the years.


I'm thinking Sonya's attitude towards Steph comes more from that insecurity over Steph's closeness with Toadie than genuine lack of understanding for mental health issues?  Haven't seen the episode you're talking about yet (guessing maybe it's tomorrow's UK episode?) but I like that Toadie is sticking by Steph.

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

Yep! Totally over Sonya! The pathetic way that she'd tried dragging him out out of the school fire... seriously?! LOL She'd dragged him the majority of the way, but he was about 5 metres away from the door and she couldn't get him through it, so  Steph came to the rescue... LOL Hrmmm..

----------


## Ames449

> Yep! Totally over Sonya! The pathetic way that she'd tried dragging him out out of the school fire... seriously?! LOL She'd dragged him the majority of the way, but he was about 5 metres away from the door and she couldn't get him through it, so  Steph came to the rescue... LOL Hrmmm..


To be honest I thought Sonya was a hero in this episode. She ran into a burning building, pushed a load of debris off Toadie and then dragged him single handedly out of the building. So she ran out of steam towards the end, but she was dragging the dead weight of a grown man who probably weighs around 140-160lbs. As much as I'd like to think I'm strong I doubt I could drag a man that far without my arms feeling it and without probably throwing up. She was also breathing in smoke. Even so, she refused to leave him and she refused to give up. I thought she was pretty awesome.

----------

binky321 (21-10-2015), Dazzle (22-10-2015), indigodance (21-10-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

I really like Sonya, I just wish she (and everyone else) would give Steph a break. A woman turns up, they don't even know her name, she slanders Steph and suddenly the trust that Toadie felt and the trust and gratefulness that Sonya was slowing building towards goes away?
I mean, other than Belinda being Steph's ex, we don't know much about her. So far it seems she just misses being in control of Steph. I could be wrong though!
When Steph is proven innocent, if I was her I'd so struggle not to brag and be like "told you so."  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Does anyone else ship Steph and Amy?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> Does anyone else ship Steph and Amy?


  :Ponder:   What does that mean?  :Searchme:

----------


## gillyH1981

Belinda is also Steph's psychiatric nurse.

----------


## gillyH1981

> What does that mean?


You don't know what ship means?

ship mean romantic pairing or friendship.

----------


## LauBuch

Perdita, it's like, want two characters (or real life people) to get together. It's like how Brad and Angelina were named Brangelina, it's their ship name  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Silly - Also, I know Belinda was also her nurse, but the residents she's spoken to don't know that, they are taking the word of a complete stranger as gospel, just think it's a little unfair and personally I'm getting bad vibes about Belinda.
When she said to Steph "don't dare think about going to the school" like, that's just not right, even if someone I was dating said that to me I would so angry.

----------

Perdita (21-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm thinking Sonya's attitude towards Steph comes more from that insecurity over Steph's closeness with Toadie than genuine lack of understanding for mental health issues?  Haven't seen the episode you're talking about yet (guessing maybe it's tomorrow's UK episode?) but I like that Toadie is sticking by Steph.


I think Sonya is also worried about Nell.  She doesn't trust Steph like Toadie.  I'm glad he's sticking with Steph too.

----------


## Summer8

Ive never heard the term 'ship' either....... :S

----------


## Perdita

Can Neighbours' Rebecchi family ever catch a break? Just weeks after Toadie lost the use of his legs in a freak bouncy castle accident, there's another crisis next week when he gets caught up in the deadly fire at Erinsborough High.

It's Toadie's wife Sonya who rushes to his rescue in the blaze, so Digital Spy recently caught up with Eve Morey to hear more about her character's heroics. If you're hoping to stay totally spoiler-free though, be warned that our chat does contain details of the outcome.

How did you feel about being part of another big Neighbours stunt?
"Pretty excited! When I first heard about it, they told me that Toadie was going to be trapped in the fire and that I was going to run in to save him. I feel that Toadie is always the one who's saving Sonya, so it was nice to change that this time."

How does Sonya first get involved in the blaze?
"Sonya arrives at the school after the fire has already started and the scene is just chaotic. There's smoke everywhere, there's ambulances outside and Doctor Karl is running around trying to help people. 

"Sonya just rocks up going, 'I can't find Toadie! Has anyone seen a man in a wheelchair?' Nobody knows where he is, so she just runs off screaming."

Sounds dramatic! What happens next?
"Sheila mentions that she thinks someone is still inside, so Sonya bolts straight into the school and tries to look for Toadie by screaming his name. She's terrified but eventually she hears something, finds him and starts dragging him out. It's a close call though, because it does get to a point where it's too much for Sonya due to his weight and the smoke."

Sonya shouts for help 
Â© Channel 5
Sonya shouts for help

Was it a nice change from your regular day at work?
"It was really cool. In the scenes where we could see the special effects for ourselves, it looked like a real fire and it felt like we were on a movie set. It was also nice to be working on a different set, rather than just filming in our kitchen at home or the coffee shop."

Before Sheila saw Sonya, she'd actually abandoned Toadie inside the building. Will that secret cause trouble at some point?
"So far I haven't filmed any scenes where Sonya finds that out. What happens after the fire is that Sheila ends up feeling really guilty and does a whole bunch of really nice stuff for the Rebecchis.

"Sheila looks after Nell, helps out at Sonya's nursery and even helps Toadie to get an appointment to see a specialist about his back. I don't think Sonya ever finds out what Sheila did, but who knows? Maybe it comes up again down the road."

Is there a lot of suspicion over who could have started the fire?
"Everyone suspects Steph because she's randomly there at the school. She ends up helping Sonya to pull Toadie out of the fire, but it does seem weird that she's there."

Steph and Sonya drag Toadie to safety 
Â© Channel 5
Steph and Sonya drag Toadie to safety

Sonya doesn't like Steph very much. Do you think her return is going to cause a strain on Sonya's marriage?
"It's a funny one. It's not that Sonya doesn't like Steph, it's just that she doesn't like that Toadie always seems to do crazy things for Steph. I think all of that history is still very much embedded in Sonya's mind. 

"Sonya's ultimate fear is that Toadie will realise he's in love with this woman again and leave her. Steph's return is bound to bring up a bit of unease in the relationship, unfortunately. Isn't it a shame that we're on a soap and we can't just live happily ever after?"

Sonya's other enemy Naomi recently left the Street. Were you sad to see Morgana O'Reilly leave the role?
"I was - she's such a wonderful actor and an adorable person as well. It's just a shame that when we got to work together, Naomi was breaking up my character's marriage, which was uncomfortable to play. Then when she stopped doing that, we didn't really get to work with each other again. It was bittersweet in that sense.

"It was nice to see Naomi's character grow so much as a person and as a woman too. In the end there was no bad blood between Sonya and Naomi. I quite liked that, rather than it just being women fighting and hating each other."

It's been a difficult few months for the Rebecchis. Is there any happiness ahead?
"I think there might be some happiness at the end, but it won't be without its share of drama. It's been a wonderful challenge to play the storyline with Toadie using the wheelchair. Everyone has got used to the logistics of the wheelchair and what we have to do with it on set. That's now become part of our life with Neighbours so we don't really think of it anymore, so it'll be another interesting shift when Toadie starts to recover more."

Sonya's best friend Lucas has popped back a couple of times recently. Are you hoping we'll see him a bit more often now?
"Definitely. It's always wonderful to work with Scott [Major] who plays Lucas. I think our characters just have such a history and understanding between each other. It's also nice to be able to show different aspects of Sonya through Lucas - sometimes it's the uglier sides and the more vulnerable sides too. 

"If Scott comes back, it also means Alin [Sumarwata] gets to come back as Vanessa and she's just ridiculously amazing too. I wish Lucas and Vanessa could just move back into the Street."

It was also nice to see Morgan Baker make a cameo as Sonya's son Callum recently. Is he another one you'd like to see back more regularly?
"Absolutely - I love him so much. We felt really ripped off because Callum's scene was on Skype, so Morgan came back and shot that separately. I didn't even get to see him because I wasn't in that day.

"We're keeping our fingers crossed that we'll see Morgan again. He's doing his final exams at the moment in Year 12, so I'm hopeful that he'll come back at least as a guest afterwards. I'll just keep hounding him until he does!"

Away from the soap world, you welcomed your first child last year. How are you finding life as a mum?
"It's so awesome. Our little girl Ivy is just wonderful and we've been so lucky. It's like having this beautiful little friend around who's always smiling. It's been good for me in other ways too. I don't cook at all, so I've had to get my act together at home and start to be an adult by making meals and doing all that sort of stuff. It's nice to be able to grow up a little bit myself as well."


digitalspy

----------


## gillyH1981

Eve Morey & Jonathon Dutton get married in Halloween themed wedding.  Eve & Jonathon have been dating since 2011.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/showbiz/...-ceremony.html

----------


## tiger81

*Eve Morey spills the beans on how Sonya saves Toadie - but her actions have devastating consequences...*

*Toadie and Sonya have been through an awful lot recently...* 
They have! I think theyâre coping well but while theyâre doing their best, some cracks are definitely starting to show. Theyâve got a lot coming up, which is a culmination of the trauma theyâve been living through over the last few months.

*Does Sonya mind Toadie and Stephâs relationship?*
I think she doesnât want to mind but secretly she does! When Sonya joined the show, it took her a long time to let Toadie into her life and then when she finally did let him in, he broke up with her because at that time she believed he was in love with Steph and was going to marry her. She later found out that was all a lie but it made her realise how much he was willing to sacrifice for her and it made Sonya very uneasy.

*Have Sonyaâs fears returned since Steph came back to town?*
Yes. When Stephâs away, Sonya can put her feelings to one side and get on with things but now theyâre resurfacing again. She doesnât think Steph and Toadie are going to run off and get married but itâs more to do with how far Toadieâs willing to go to protect his friend. Thatâs what Sonya doesnât like.

*What does Sonya make of Belindaâs threats to Toadie?*
Sonya finds the fact that Steph and Belinda had a relationship while Steph was in hospital really inappropriate. Now Belinda is accusing Toadie of manipulating her romance with Steph and Sonyaâs has enough. Even on the morning of Toadieâs surgery on his spine, Belinda threatens him. Sonya just thinks sheâs crazy!

*Then Sonya realises that Belinda is going to be part of the team doing Toadieâs surgery...* 
She completely panics and goes to the nurse and implores her to do something but the nurse just doesnât take Sonya seriously. Sonyaâs forced to take matters into her own hands and she finds the operating theatre that Toadie has been taken to and bursts right in. Itâs quite absurd but itâs soap and you can get away with it!

*What on earth is going through her mind as she runs in?*
She just wants Belinda out of that room. She believes this woman is capable of anything and quite rightly so as sheâs unhinged!

*Then there are some quite serious consequences to her interupting the surgery, right?*
Yes, we know there are some complications but we donât know what they are at first... Sonya thinks sheâs going to stop Toadie from walking again but in the end it becomes something much more complicated: heâs actually infertile! Apparently thereâs a really rare thing where the surgeon nips something and even though itâs surgery on Toadieâs spine, thereâs this condition that can come from something like that. Although they werenât planning on having any more kids any time soon, to have that taken away from them is really tough. Itâs especially hard because itâs something Sonyaâs caused.

*How does Toadie feel about the whole thing when he finds out?*
He initially wants to keep if from Sonya because he doesnât want her to feel bad. She was like Superwoman to him when she came to rescue him in theatre and he would have absolutely done the same thing for her. The problem is, he confides in Steph about it first and Sonya keeps catching these stolen moments between them and starts misreading it. When Sonya finally finds out, thereâs tension between them. It isnât because he blames Sonya for what happened but because of how she then handles the situation with Steph and Belinda afterwards. Letâs just say it isnât one of her finest moments.

*Belinda claims that Stephâs in love with Toadie, doesnât she?*
Yes and then Sonya does something that I think is pretty out of character for her. She comes up with a plan to get Belinda and Steph back together so that she can get Steph out of her lives. As an actor, I had to really justify why she would do this and remember that this is a woman who has got issues with Steph and Toadieâs past together. Also, thereâs the fact that Naomi once desperately tried to break up their marriage. This is another crescendo in what has been a huge year for them and sheâs just emotionally exhaused, so it seems like a good idea!

*Deep down, does Sonya really think that Steph might have romantic feelings for Toadie?*
Both Toadie and Steph are very comfortable in their friendship and thatâs why they find it so hard to understand that Sonya sees Steph as a threat. It might not be a romance between them but what Sonya doesnât get is how their bond is so strong it makes Toadie act out of character in an attempt to protect Steph. Also, given Sonyaâs past and all the issues she worked through, the thought of Toadie being taken away is just too much to bear.

*Thereâs a storyline comiong up that could bring Sonya and Steph closer together, isnât there?* 
Yes, once she manages to move past the whole Steph-and-Toadie thing, she starts to realise that actually she and Steph have got a fair bit in common - especially because at some point they have both been estranged from their son. Stephâs got a fight on her hands when it comes to her son Charile and Sonya can totally sympathise with her. They arenât best buddies yet but they have both done things in their pasts that theyâre not proud of and theyâre both working hard to put that behind them. Theyâre more similar than they realise. 


*Together forever!*
Toadie and Sonya are perfect for each other - and no one loves them more than Eve! âTheyâre a great couple and the pair of them will move on from this and things will get better,â she gushes. âToadie will recover from his injuries and going into next year we see Sonya establishing herself as a bigger part of the community. Ryan (Moloney, who plays Toadie) and I are very protective of Toadie and Sonya and we love that theyâre a couple in soap who work through stuff. We couldnât be more proud!â

*Source: All About Soap UK magazine*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (07-01-2016), Summer8 (07-01-2016), TaintedLove (08-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

sonya is another who could be killed off with paige for me so god damn annoying

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> sonya is another who could be killed off with paige for me so god damn annoying


I usually like Sonya but she's certainly annoying at the moment believing what wacko Belinda says about Steph and Toadie.  :Wal2l:

----------

TaintedLove (08-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> sonya is another who could be killed off with paige for me so god damn annoying


It's really annoying me the way they are ruining her character! I really like Sonya, but this lack of trust in Toadie and Steph and believing Belinda (who made threats on her husband) and then trying to push Steph and Belinda back together, I wanna smack my head against a wall! 
I'm REALLY looking forward to Toadie giving her a few home truths!

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Toadie and Sonya put their marriage woes to one side when Steph has to fight for her right to be a mother.
Plagued by insecurities, Sonya has not only caused an unnecessary delay in Toadieâs surgery by bursting into the operating theatre but tried to push Steph and Belinda back together to quash any feelings Steph might have for her husband. Both incidents have consequences for Sonya (Eve Morey), although the most devastation is the side effect of her interruption to Toadieâs (Ryan Moloney) spinal operation - heâs infertile.
In an attempt to get their relationship back on track, Sonya suggests counselling and Toadie agrees. However, he is distracted when, out of the blue, Steph (Carla Bonner) gets a phone call from Maxâs new wife, Phillippa, telling her sheâs thinking about adopting Charlie (Xander McGuire). Steph needs Toadieâs support but he is supposed to be at couplesâ therapy with Sonya. Though Steph begs him to stay, he leaves to be with his wife.
The counselling session goes well but Toadie and Sonya return to find Steph upset after hearing about Phillippaâs adoption.
Discovering Toadie left Steph when she needed him most, Sonya feels bad. She believes Toadie should have stayed, as Steph is like family.
The Rebecchis add a picture of Charlie to their family photo collection on the mantlepiece and Toadie and Sonya tell Steph they will fight with her for her right to be Charlieâs mother.


TV Soap

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), HarryHedgehog (14-01-2016), Pantherboy (14-01-2016), Summer8 (15-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Sonya gets more active in local issues but also discovers the pain involved.
Never one to shy away from a cause Sonya (Eve Morey) is given a new sense of purpose in upcoming episodes of Neighbours. Both a passionate environmentalist and always keen to help a friend in need, Sonya may be about to stumble on her true callling.
She is first spurred into action when she and Aaron (Matt Wilson) find out the community centre is under threat of being demolished. They urge new council member Tim Collins (Ben Anderson) to fight their cause at the next meeting. He agrees to speak to council but shocks the pair by not only letting the demolition plans go through but becoming the new mayor.
Her next battle is to stop the love locks on the bridge from being removed. It was her son Callumâs (Morgan Baker) idea to have couples put padlocks on the bridge as a symbol of their love for one another and Sonya is determined to save them. She chains herself to the bridge until the council backs down but instead they close the bridge to public access. At a loss as to what to do next Karl encourges her to run for mayor.
While waiting for Paige (Olympia Valance) and Markâs (Scott McGregor) wedding to get underway, Karl and Susan help Sonya film a campaign video. They put it online and get plenty of positive feedback but the reactions of online haters and campaign rival Tim cause Sonya to question her decision.

TV Soap

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2016), Pantherboy (18-01-2016), Summer8 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I like the thought of Tim Collins becoming the new mayor.  Hopefully we'll see more of him.

----------


## Perdita

Hope she will be successful  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016), Summer8 (25-01-2016), tuckec01 (11-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Times are tough for Sonya as she takes on the challenge of running for mayor. In the process, she discovers long-hidden strengths.
Erinsborough is about to get a new mayor and Sonya Rebecchi seems like the perfect person for the job; at least thatâs what Eve Morey (who plays her) thinks. âThereâve been mayors [on the show] before, Paul and Lou and Iâm not sure that theyâre community minded so much as they liked the power of it,â she says. âI think itâs nice to have someone in the role who actually cares about what sheâs doing and Sonya, more than a lot of the [other] characters, is trying to be a global citizen.
âSheâs into environmental issues, community issues and stuff like that, so on that level itâs great. Then the evolution of her as a person, from where sheâs been in the pastwith her addictions and so on to being a leader of the community, I think itâs awesome.â
The road to campaign victory isnât smooth sailing for Sonya (Morey). She is competing against Tim Collins (Ben Anderson) who goes out of his way to make things difficult, offering Sonya a job with the council if she pulls out of the race and bribing Tyler (Travis Burns) to ask difficult questions during the mayoral debate. Things get even more tense between Sonya and Tim when his car is vandalised and he accuses Sonya of doing it, leading to her almost getting arrested. While difficult for Sonya to go through, Morey says these scenes have been enjoyable to film.
âTim Collins is pretty full on, he really goes for the throat but Ben who plays Tim is awesome and heâs such a wonderful actor. Even though heâs doing all these awful things to my character, itâs like when Naomi (Morgana OâReilly) was trying to break up Sonyaâs marriage, you have to do all these uncomfortable scenes where people are plotting against you but as an actor itâs really fun because theyâre so good. I think itâs how awful he is that makes Sonya realise she has to fight the good fight because if she doesnât no one else will.â
Despite thinking sheâs lost the campaign, Sonya actually wins but is soon overwhelmed by competing demands and concerns about the Lassiters development and a proposal to remove trees from the park for a drainage system. This is all on top of Sonyaâs home life and work responsibilities, which makes you wonder how she can cope with it all.
âI think itâs the support of the people around her [that help her],â says Morey. âWhat she realises is you get into politics and you have all these really great intentions, then all of a sudden you have to compromise on some in order to get other things passed.
âShe learns very quickly that she really has to be across things and I think sheâs buoyed with confidence when she can actually help the community by finding there may be compromises but she doesnât necessarily have to compromise what she believes in, in order to do the job.â
Just as Sonya is giving her first speech as mayor her nerves are compounded by heckles from protestors angry about the tree removal. Plus, Erinsborough is suffering a heatwave, leading Sonya to have a meltdown and burst into tears. Is her time as mayor over before itâs begun?


_TV Soap_

----------

Dazzle (11-02-2016), millieq8 (20-02-2016), Pantherboy (11-02-2016), tuckec01 (11-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Sonya discovers sheâs got a secret sister - but thatâs not the end of Walterâs bombshells!
Sonyaâs in a tight spot this fortnight when sheâs called into work and doesnât have anyone to watch Nell. Luckily, estranged dad Walter is on hand to help out - but this leads to a big secret being revealed!
After a long day at work, Sonyaâs nervous about what state Nell will be in when she arrives home. Instead of the chaos that she expected from her long-lost dad, she walks into a serene environment where Nell has been fed, bathed and even put to bed without any disasters!
However, just when Mrs R is about to praise Walter for his help, his phone beeps and a mysterious message pops up, leaving Sonya convinced once again that her dad is not telling them everything about why heâs recently come to Erinsborough.
After sharing her concerns with hubby Toadie, the pair do some digging on Walter and find out his ex-wife, Roxanne, has a 14-year-old daughter. So does this mean Sonya has a half-sister that she didnât know about?
Sonya confronts her dad about Zoe, the secret sibling and he confirms that she is indeed Sonyaâs sister. Thatâs not his only bombshell of the day - Zoe has leukaemia and needs a bone-marrow transplant... and Walter wants Sonya to be tested ASAp to see if sheâs a match.
Sonya takes some time to process this news - but being the kind-hearted Mrs Rebecchi that we all know and love, of course she agrees to meet Zoe and have the test done to see if she could help save the young girlâs life.
When the sisters come face to face they get on like a house on fire but just as Sonya becomes determined to help her long-lost sibling, the hospital staff reveal sheâs not a match after all.
As the family reel from the news that Sonya wonât be able to help Zoe, they all struggle to realise that this could have been the last chance of saving her life. 
Then cunning Walter leaves the whole room stunned when he suggests they should get little Nell tested too. Will Sonya put her daughter through something so major to help her new sister?
What happens next?
Sonya and Toadie have got some serious thinking to do.

All About Soap

----------

Dazzle (01-06-2016), Pantherboy (01-06-2016), Ruffed_lemur (01-06-2016), tammyy2j (02-06-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Why not ask Jade about this before Nell?

----------

tammyy2j (02-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours is lining up a double baby bombshell this festive season, and we can now reveal who will actually be involved.

Sonya Rebecchi will be one character to get a positive pregnancy result after a successful round of IVF for Mark Brennan and Steph Scully, while All About Soap also reports that Paige Smith will suspect she's pregnant as well.

However, both scenarios come with a host of problems. In Sonya's case, the timing couldn't be worse as the cracks are starting to show in Steph and Mark's relationship, as well as her own.

With Steph unsure over whether she wants the baby at all, Sonya's pregnancy will certainly throw a spanner in the works. But let's not forget that Sonya's husband Toadie was hardly doing cartwheels over her decision in the first place.

Fans will have to wait and see just how the plot unravels, but we reckon another twist could throw up an even bigger problem for Sonya.

As for Paige, well, the outcome of her pregnancy test hasn't been confirmed, but Olympia Valance did previously tease a big shock on the way for both her and her on-off lover Jack.


Upcoming scenes will see the pair reach an agreement over their recent one-night stand and promise to focus on the future as friends.

But if Paige is pregnant, all of that would have to change. What will she do? And more importantly, would Jack be forced to turn his back on his calling as a priest?

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (16-11-2016), Dazzle (15-11-2016), Pantherboy (15-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

I was hoping it would be toadies instead. would have been a nice twist, but I suppose they would have picked that up when Sonya had tests.

----------

badirene (16-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I was hoping it would be toadies instead. would have been a nice twist, but I suppose they would have picked that up when Sonya had tests.


I don't know that paternity can be detected that early in the pregnancy so it's possible it could still be Toadie's (though he and Sonya ought to have been abstaining from sex throughout the process).

Hardly surprising Mark and Steph are on the rocks since she couldn't even bring herself to live with him.  Stupid stupid plot...

----------

badirene (16-11-2016), lellygurl (19-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

That's why I thought it's unlikely to be toadies. And if she got pregnant from before the start of the process, then it would have been detected in the tests, I would have thought.

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> That's why I thought it's unlikely to be toadies. And if she got pregnant from before the start of the process, then it would have been detected in the tests, I would have thought.


I see what you mean.  I would have thought they'd do a pregnancy test before starting IVF, but given the silly way this storyline has been written I think it being Toadie's baby is a definite possibility.

----------

lellygurl (19-11-2016), Splashy (16-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

I hope so.

----------

lellygurl (19-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I was hoping it would be toadies instead. would have been a nice twist, but I suppose they would have picked that up when Sonya had tests.


 think it will her own and toad's leading to conflict and moping and sadness for brennan as he more invested and attached than steph leading to their inevitable break up

----------

badirene (16-11-2016), Dazzle (15-11-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I was hoping it would be toadies instead. would have been a nice twist, but I suppose they would have picked that up when Sonya had tests.


 think it will her own and toad's leading to conflict and moping and sadness for brennan as he more invested and attached than steph leading to their inevitable break up

----------


## Dazzle

> think it will her own and toad's leading to conflict and moping and sadness for brennan as he more invested and attached than steph leading to their inevitable break up


Yes, unfortunately there's a lot more mileage to be made of the baby being Brennan's.  He and Sonya are already close, but up until now Toadie hasn't seen him as a threat.  That will inevitably change if Brennan and Sonya are having a baby together and develop an even stronger emotional bond.  I have my doubts Steph will feel like its mother even if she and Mark are together - if they split, she'll possibly have no maternal feelings whatsoever towards the baby.

It's going to be a huge mess whatever happens.  :Wal2l:

----------

badirene (16-11-2016), kaz21 (15-11-2016)

----------


## Splashy

Sonja is historically unstable re her kids, I mean she only got with Toadie as it was the only avenue she had to get to Callum, all that walking guide dogs nonsense. Shes like Susan a self destructive do gooder, who causes more pain in others than any of the villains on the show.

 If I was Toadie I would of walked on day one when Sonja told him last that she would be the biological mother of a child for two people who have never made  commitments to each other and were unable to live with each other,Indeed Steph has already dumped Mark once this month. Sonja may have altruistic  motives but they are built on sand. 

 Paige, caught after a life or death crash situation the Priest stripped her naked than had his way with her in that shed when she was at her most vulnerable. Thats how I saw it, now hes trying to back track wearing again the collar that he threw down when his lust made him defy his vows. If he has created life it was what we are designed to do and hopefully he can find a way into some other religion that allows love of a partner the way whoever/whatever created or threw us together meant.  

Other wise Jack just represents as a person who isnt really a nice entity and is just hiding his true selfish wants behind his dog collar.

----------

badirene (16-11-2016), courseiam (16-11-2016), Dazzle (16-11-2016), indigodance (16-11-2016), lizann (18-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

Yep, Jack's behaviour has been quite despicable.  I hope he and Paige don't get together because I think she's too good for him (and I'm not Paige's biggest fan).

Sonya may have convinced herself (and everyone else involved) that her motives are altruistic, but I don't see it that way.  I usually like her very much, but in my opinion she's the driving force behind the surrogacy because she's desperate to carry another child.  And now she's convinced herself she can give her own baby away for goodness sake!  :Wal2l:

----------

badirene (16-11-2016)

----------


## badirene

Yes Splashy! A standing ovation for you! Mark and Steph don't live together so what are they going to do with this baby, pass it back and forth over the garden fence?  As for Jack and Paige- boring, end it already.

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2016), tammyy2j (16-11-2016)

----------


## PennyMartin

> Yes Splashy! A standing ovation for you! Mark and Steph don't live together so what are they going to do with this baby, pass it back and forth over the garden fence?  As for Jack and Paige- boring, end it already.


I'm still rooting for Jack and Paige. I do think he's been a bit of a prick lately but I think they have a strong underlying chemistry. 

As for the Steph and Mark surrogacy thing, I completely agree with you - it won't work. And as usual, Sonya is getting involved and making it seem like she is being selfless when really this whole situation is closure for herself and herself only.

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2016)

----------


## PennyMartin

> Yes Splashy! A standing ovation for you! Mark and Steph don't live together so what are they going to do with this baby, pass it back and forth over the garden fence?  As for Jack and Paige- boring, end it already.


I'm still rooting for Jack and Paige. I do think he's been a bit of a prick lately but I think they have a strong underlying chemistry. 

As for the Steph and Mark surrogacy thing, I completely agree with you - it won't work. And as usual, Sonya is getting involved and making it seem like she is being selfless when really this whole situation is closure for herself and herself only.

----------

kaz21 (16-11-2016)

----------


## indigodance

> I'm still rooting for Jack and Paige. I do think he's been a bit of a prick lately but I think they have a strong underlying chemistry.


 .... its called lust !!!

Paige is changing her moods and outlook to fit in with Jack ... still trying to reel him in.

They had the moment in the shed - but it was lust ..... the biological factors were far from their minds .... hence NOT making it a good reason to get together to bring up a baby.

Jack may decide to "do the right thing" for a baby ... but someone so entrenched in his own religion .... it will put him in emotional turmoil which means emotionally he wont have enough to deal with Paige, baby and his own daemons.

The lust/emotional bonds are few and far between - a lot of the tensions are in conflict - NOT - a bonding connection.  As far as Paige is concerned .... he is denying her what she always gets ... her own way.  And that is the challenge.

----------

badirene (17-11-2016)

----------


## indigodance

> I'm still rooting for Jack and Paige. I do think he's been a bit of a prick lately but I think they have a strong underlying chemistry.


 .... its called lust !!!

Paige is changing her moods and outlook to fit in with Jack ... still trying to reel him in.

They had the moment in the shed - but it was lust ..... the biological factors were far from their minds .... hence NOT making it a good reason to get together to bring up a baby.

Jack may decide to "do the right thing" for a baby ... but someone so entrenched in his own religion .... it will put him in emotional turmoil which means emotionally he wont have enough to deal with Paige, baby and his own daemons.

The lust/emotional bonds are few and far between - a lot of the tensions are in conflict - NOT - a bonding connection.  As far as Paige is concerned .... he is denying her what she always gets ... her own way.  And that is the challenge.

----------


## lizann

think sonya will be preggers by toad not brennan who obviously sonya wants to get in his pants and really cant blame her

----------

kaz21 (11-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

will it be affair for her and marky

----------


## Splashy

Sonja is such a messed up lady, the only reason she got with Toady was to get to her lost son and even then she diverted to the real father over the Toadster. 

 The very fact Mark was willing to for go Steph and his engagement celebration to cowl down to the surrogates demand spoke volumes, he even had the gall to criticise Toad for not pandering to Sonja in this stressful time. 

 Sonja I just know is going to twist this all back on Toad and his ex wife issues, then seek solace in Mark who will of split from a resentful Steph at this point. 

 And the twist as commented above will probably be that its Toads kid, no one said they had stopped relations before the turkey baster was employed.

----------

badirene (12-01-2017), lizann (12-01-2017), PennyMartin (12-01-2017)

----------


## olivia1896

> Sonja is such a messed up lady, the only reason she got with Toady was to get to her lost son and even then she diverted to the real father over the Toadster. 
> 
>  The very fact Mark was willing to for go Steph and his engagement celebration to cowl down to the surrogates demand spoke volumes, he even had the gall to criticise Toad for not pandering to Sonja in this stressful time. 
> 
>  Sonja I just know is going to twist this all back on Toad and his ex wife issues, then seek solace in Mark who will of split from a resentful Steph at this point. 
> 
>  And the twist as commented above will probably be that its Toads kid, no one said they had stopped relations before the turkey baster was employed.


Sonya is actually going to supportive of Toadie's search of Dee despite popular opinion and assumptions of her

----------

Ruffed_lemur (12-01-2017)

----------


## badirene

> will it be affair for her and marky


I always felt that Sonja and Mark were a much better match, look at their actions, they turn to one another for comfort and support before they go to their partners/spouse, they leave their partners out of some information that they should be the first to know, little things like having a baby for your next door neighbours, maybe chat to your husband about that kind of stuff. She lost me when she whipped that envelope out of the drawer and demanded to know what was up in front of Steph and Mark, putting her husband on the spot. She is selfish and has no inclination of giving that baby to anyone when its born.

I may be taking this all too seriously though  :Smile:

----------

indigodance (12-01-2017), MellBee (12-01-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Sonya is actually going to supportive of Toadie's search of Dee despite popular opinion and assumptions of her


Yes.  I think Sonya and Toadie have a great relationship.

----------

kaz21 (12-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

*Neighbours spoilers: Sonya Rebecchi breaks down at her ultrasound after Dee's return from the dead*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...a-breaks-down/

----------

badirene (18-01-2017), Dazzle (17-01-2017), MellBee (18-01-2017), Perdita (18-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Metro.co.uk article:


http://metro.co.uk/2017/03/31/neighb...onths-6545505/

*Neighboursâ Eve Morey on Sonyaâs miscarriage storyline: âI cried for six monthsâ*

Eve Morey has put in an incredible performance as Sonya Rebecchi.

Sonyaâs heartbreaking storyline has seen her lose her baby and husband all within a week.

Sonya watched as Toadie â a fan favourite and one no one thought capable of infidelity â cheated on her during his trip to London chasing an impostor who posed as his dead ex, after he forgot to end their Skype call. Sonya then went on to miscarry her surrogate baby, leaving her world crashing down around her.

Eve spoke exclusively to Metro.co.uk about her harrowing storyline, which has seen six months of tears for the mayor of Erinsborough.

âWhatâs on air now we filmed in the last few months of last year and I was wrecked by the end of it,â she told Metro.co.uk. âNormally you have a storyline that lasts six weeks, and then we move on. Itâs tested my abilities.â

In scenes in recent weeks, viewers have seen Sonya becoming increasingly distressed at seeing Toadie getting closer to his ex, which culminated in him cheating while still logged onto Skype with Sonya.

âI remember when they told us and I was like âNO! You canât do that! You cannot do that!â and they were like âweâre doing it!â and now itâs done. How do you unsee that,â she said.

And THAT scene â where she watched Toadie have sex with Dee â was done in one take, with Eve watching the scene for the very first time to capture her real emotions.

âAs I was filming that, I said I didnât want to watch it before and try and do it in one take. They recorded my reaction on the laptop as well and it was horrific to watch.

âBy the end of it I put the computer down because I didnât want to watch it. That wasnât in the script, I was supposed to watch the whole thing, but I was like âThere is no way she could sit there and watchâ.â

Eve and Ryan (Toadie) have worked together for eight years and have formed a pretty close bond, so youâd think sheâd be completely against Toadie and Sonyaâs split.

Turns out, she was the one who suggested it.

âI was really uncomfortable with them breaking up, I didnât want them to be the couple who had the affair, but it happened. The writers always said if it is going to happen he would only ever cheat with Dee, and they also said, to break Toadie and Sonya up youâd need a double whammy,â she said.

âThey always asked me âwhat would make Sonya drink again?â And I was like youâd have to push it pretty far because sheâs got Nell now and wouldnât jeopardise it. But if she lost Nell, lost a child, and lost Toadie that would do it. So they went âOKâ and they wrote that.â

But should they get back together?

âWhen it played out and I watched it, I was like âoh my god these two people shouldnât be together, they need to sort this **** out!ââ

But can she see them rekindling their relationship?

âIâd like them to get back together, but I think there needs to be a lot of development. Toadie needs to understand why thatâs happened.  He does keep saying âI love youâ but itâs kind of not good enough.

âThereâs not a lot in our culture for men to open up and seek help. It would be good for Toadie to set an example.â

And itâs not difficult to get into her devastated characterâs shoes â she just has to tap into the real emotions of the relationship she and Ryan have built up over the years

âToadie and I have been together that entire time, we have eight years of history of falling in love, having kids, itâs easy to put yourself in that place because you have that whole life to draw on. I get very invested in them. I am incredibly empathetic towards them, so I get into their head space.

âWhen youâre in the scene you let yourself stay there. The baby stuff is very, I find that very distressing since becoming a mother.â

But it was acting the scenes of losing baby Caitlyn that got Eve the most, especially having become a mother herself.

She said: âItâs the unspoken rule that if someone is going to lose a baby you donât show them with a bump or anything like that. Itâs almost like thatâs too distressing, so we pushed it to a point sheâs losing the baby at 20 weeks so she would definitely be showing. That I think made it even more real.

âWe couldnât actually say it, but Sonya would have had to given birth. It would have been still born, and that is very full on.â

Watch as Sonyaâs storyline takes _another_ distressing turn, week days on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm

----------

MellBee (01-04-2017), tuckec01 (01-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

does drunk sonya "sleep" with mark brennan

----------


## kaz21

They kiss again, so wouldn't surprise me.

----------


## Aussieguy

The scene with two Sonya's was awesome. She's really in a very bad way at the moment and Mark just made it worse.

Also she said something about the amnio test linking it to the baby's death? Not being an expert is this possible or is Sonya out of her mind?

----------


## Perdita

> The scene with two Sonya's was awesome. She's really in a very bad way at the moment and Mark just made it worse.
> 
> Also she said something about the amnio test linking it to the baby's death? Not being an expert is this possible or is Sonya out of her mind?


There is a small risk that an amniocentesis could cause a miscarriage , injury to the baby or mother, infection and preterm labor are other potential complications that can occur, but are extremely rare.

----------


## Aussieguy

> There is a small risk that an amniocentesis could cause a miscarriage , injury to the baby or mother, infection and preterm labor are other potential complications that can occur, but are extremely rare.


Thanks so it is possible but very unlikely. Seems in her present state of mind she's blowing everything out of proportion. I can't remember now the reason , if any ,they gave for the miscarriage.

----------


## kaz21

They said She was unwell, and it's was possibly because of the amino.

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Sonya is blaming herself for the loss of Katelynn

----------

kaz21 (12-04-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

What happened to "The Nursery" that Sonya ran?? We never hear about it now...

----------


## kaz21

She did mention it the other day. When she lost the mayor job, she said she would have more time or Nell and the nursery. But that's the first time in ages.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article. Someone's wishful thinking........


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-sonya-sister/

*
Former Neighbours star Gemma Pranita wants a return for Sonya Rebecchi's sister Jade*

*We think Sonya would welcome this right now.*

http://digitalspyuk.cdnds.net/17/20/...with-bossy.jpg

Former Neighbours star Gemma Pranita has been eyeing up a return to the soap as Sonya Rebecchi's sister Jade Mitchell.

Gemma played Jade for two years between 2010 and 2012 â and she reckons now would be the perfect time to make a comeback given Sonya's downward spiral.

Sonya has suffered a sad relapse with her alcoholism recently, after a traumatic few months saw her lose her baby and split with cheating husband Toadie.

Witnessing Sonya's struggle has got fans thinking that the popular character could really do with some support â and who better than her younger sister?


17 May

  Eve Morey Fans @TeamEveMorey  

Sonya could REALLY do with her sister Jade right now! Any chance @GemmaPranita ? 😉 #Neighbours pic.twitter.com/



  Gemma Pranita 
✔  ‎@GemmaPranita  

@TeamEveMorey Oh if only! X

6:23 PM - 17 May 2017 


When a fanpage for Eve Morey â who plays Sonya â tweeted Gemma about the possibility of a return for her character, the actress's response was very encouraging.

"Sonya could REALLY do with her sister Jade right now! Any chance?" the tweeter said, to which Gemma replied: "Oh if only!"

This isn't the first time that Gemma has expressed an interest in returning to the show as she said something similar a couple of years ago.

"I loved that job," she told Inside Soap in 2015. "The people I worked with in Neighbours were so much fun, so I'd go back in a heartbeat."

Fingers crossed then...

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Aussieguy

Sonya being quite annoying over this situation with Nell. If the roles were reversed she'd be saying the same thing as Toad. She comes across as rather hypocritical. Quick to judge others but it's ok for her. Like saying Elly wouldn't be a suitable mother.

----------

kaz21 (19-05-2017), lizann (25-05-2017), Mirjam (20-05-2017), TaintedLove (20-05-2017), tammyy2j (25-05-2017), tayfanatic (19-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has revealed what really happened at the Backpackers crash which was caused by her troubled character Sonya Rebecchi.

Devastation hit Erinsborough last month when Amy Williams's truck went ploughing into Leo Tanaka's business, leaving his brother David and Piper Willis with terrible injuries.

Amy was initially the prime suspect – she was seen in a bad state just moments before the accident, lashing out at her half-brother Leo after spotting him with a potential new love interest.

But recent episodes have implied that Sonya is the real culprit – having been on a drunken bender at the time.

Sonya suffered a sad alcohol relapse recently, struggling to cope after losing the baby she was carrying for Mark Brennan and splitting up with her husband Toadie. 

A shock flashback during today's episode of Neighbours will see her remember that she was the one who caused the carnage at the Backpackers.

Butif viewers have any questions about Sonya's role in the disaster, then fear not – as Eve talks us through it all in this behind-the-scenes video.

The clip sees Eve discussing the sad events that took place on the morning of the crash, but what's next for Sonya now?

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ally-happened/

----------

Pantherboy (25-05-2017), tammyy2j (25-05-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I should have stuck with my first instinct.

----------


## lizann

think nellyfish safer with toad and his brother and his family

----------

kaz21 (25-05-2017)

----------


## kaz21

I think even sonya will realise that.

----------


## Pantherboy

radiotimes.com article:



*Neighbours: Sonya Rebecchi confesses to causing hostel crash - here's what happens next

The truth is finally revealed in shock flashback, but could the cops cover it up?
*

Neighbours has finally revealed who was behind the wheel of the ute that crashed into the hostel that caused all that carnage - Sonya Rebecchi. 

The recovering Ramsay Street addict was plagued by flashbacks as she began to piece together the events of that lost early morning when she was stumbling home after an all-night booze bender.

Unbeknown to her, Mark Brennan and Steph Scully have buried their suspicions of their friend by destroying evidence - with the help of Mark's police boss Ellen Crabb - that places her at the scene of the crime.

However, that's now looking like a terrible error of judgement as Sonya, after one final (and frankly quite freaky) flashback that confirmed it, marched into the police station at the end of today's episode and confessed she remembers being the driver of the vehicle that drove into Erinsborough Backpackers hostel, seriously injuring Piper Willis and David Tanaka.

In tomorrow's episode, Mark and DS Crabb are frantic as to how they'll explain destroying the evidence, while Sonya  admits to husband Toadie she's fallen off the wagon - how will he react if she reveals the truth about the crash too? And how will the rest of Erinsborough deal with the news once the identity of the destructive driver becomes public knowledge?

Next Monday sees Sonya attempt to make amends with her neighbours, but it's going to be a long road to forgiveness.

As if she hadn't been through enough this year, it looks like life is about to get even worse for Sonya - could she end behind bars?

*Neighbours continues weekdays on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm.*

http://images.radiotimes.com/namedim...69cdfe475a.jpg
http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...e579b44f53.jpg

----------

MellBee (27-05-2017), TaintedLove (26-05-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Shocked that Det. Ellen burnt the shoes. Thought Stef and Mark were gone!

Sonya won't go to jail that would be too cruel. Community service or something.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...toadie-future/

*Neighbours star Eve Morey teases Callum Rebecchi's return AND Sonya and Toadie's future

What now for the Rebecchis?
*
_Neighbours_ star Eve Morey has offered more details on Callum Rebecchi's return storyline, saying the teenager is the only person who can get through to her troubled character Sonya.

It was revealed back in January that Sonya and Toadie's son Callum would be making his way back to Ramsay Street this year as part of a big storyline for the Rebecchi family.

Sonya and Toadie have taken centre stage over the last few months following the arrival of con artist Andrea, whose scheming had devastating consequences for both of them.

Sonya has since been on a downward spiral after losing the baby she was carrying for Mark Brennan and splitting from Toadie, with recent episodes revealing that she was responsible for the Backpackers crash too.

Luckily, it's not all bad news for Sonya as Callum will soon be heading back to Erinsborough to give his mum some much-needed love and support.

Speaking about Callum's return, Eve â who plays Sonya â said to Tenplay: "It's the best! He's been gone for nearly three years.

"It's sad that it took this storyline to bring him back. I think he is the only person who can actually get through to Sonya.

"For Callum to see Sonya in this way will really make her re-evaluate the situation. Morgan is so smart and funny and I always have wonderful conversations with him. We get along so well, we speak the same language."

Eve also offered a glimmer of hope to fans of Sonya and Toadie, revealing that she thinks the couple will be able to find their way back to each other.

Discussing if Sonya can ever forgive Toadie for his betrayal, Eve said: "I think so. At this point she still holds a lot of anger at both at Toadie and at herself.

"We are working through this now with the scripts, it's so much more than just a one time affair and the reason behind Toadie doing what he's done is a lot deeper than a simple mistake. I think if Sonya gets past that she will be able to forgive him."

Callum bowed out of Ramsay Street in 2014 following Morgan Baker's decision to focus on his education, but reprised the role for a one-off cameo appearance a year later.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm  and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

blue2 (27-05-2017), MellBee (27-05-2017), Ruffed_lemur (28-05-2017), TaintedLove (04-06-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Eve Morey has announced that she's pregnant with her second child.

The actress, who plays Ramsay Street's Sonya Rebecchi, is currently on a trip to the UK and announced the happy news live on Channel 5's The Wright Stuff on Tuesday morning (June 27).

When panellist Suzi Perry pointed out that congratulations were in order, a delighted Eve confirmed that she's 22 weeks pregnant.

While the news is definitely no secret on the set of Neighbours, it's the first time that Eve has announced it publicly.

She laughed: "Everyone at work knows, but we realised yesterday that nobody outside of work knows!"

Eve and her husband Jonathan Dutton are already parents to a young daughter called Ivy, who was born in November 2014.

Eve and Jonathan, who previously played Tad Reeves in Neighbours, tied the knot a year later.

On screen in Neighbours, it's been a huge year of storylines for Eve as her character Sonya has had to deal with her husband Toadie cheating on her with evil Dee Bliss lookalike Andrea Somers.

Sonya also tragically lost a child that she'd agreed to carry for Mark Brennan and Steph Scully as a surrogate mum.


Digital Spy



Guess she will have to be written out for maternity leave ...I suppose a split from Toadie will be the reason  :Sad:

----------

MellBee (27-06-2017), Pantherboy (28-06-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Or they could send her to rehab for a bit.

----------

Perdita (28-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Radiotimes.com interview with Eve Morey:


*Neighbours: Eve Morey interview â âThe Dee story isnât over yet!â

Donât expect a happy ending for Sonya and Toadie just yet, warns the Ramsay Street star in our exclusive interview* 

http://images.radiotimes.com/namedim...64c1275129.jpg

Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi has gone from pillar of the community to emotional wreck in the space of just a few months. Married to stalwart Toadie, mum to cute little Nell, mayor of Erinsborough, this was the woman who had it all. Until her husband cheated on her with a woman he thought was his missing ex back from the deadâ¦

The âFake Deeâ storyline, in which a con artist doppelganger of Dee Bliss turned up 13 years after she plunged into the sea sniffing around her inheritance, has been one of the most talked-about soap plots of the year.

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...e22fae9ed4.jpg

But while the central conceit was high concept and just the right side of crackers, the emotional fallout has been surprisingly deep and saw recovering addict Sonya tragically lose a child, hit the bottle hard and endure a very public meltdown.

As Willow Somers, teenager daughter of evil imposter Andrea, returns to Ramsay Street to open old wounds for the Rebecchis, actress Eve Morey discusses what she describes as her most intense six months on the show since she started playing Sonya in 2009.

âIt just hasnât stopped,â says the star in an exclusive interview during a recent visit to the UK. âThe storylines have been incredibly challenging, and playing drunk is so hard. Hopefully all that time being a trash bag in my early 20s came in handy!

âBut Iâm pleased weâve shown the real consequences of what happened to the character, itâs not like weâve moved on in a few weeks and forgotten everything which is often the way in soap. If you donât deal with your issues, there can be real mental health consequences â thatâs what weâre exploring now.â

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...211a80ea63.jpg

Sonyaâs mental health takes another battering when Willow reappears next week, having escaped the clutches of her lying mother. The teenager may be as much a victim of Andreaâs antics as the Rebecchis, but that doesnât stop Sonya freaking out when she sees her again.

âSheâs petrified as she thinks Dee is with her,â continues Morey. âThis situation is Sonyaâs trigger and she worries she could fall back into her destructive patterns. Just when she was starting to feel strong again and move forward from her self-hatred it could all come tumbling down.â

Willow has left Andrea behind in London and returned to Australia alone, but without a legal guardian she could end up in care â so Toadie wants to take her in. How does Sonya feel about that?

âItâs a no-win situation. Willow symbolises a lot of bad stuff which is sad because sheâs just a young girl. Sonya is angry at Andrea for putting her child in that situation, but Sonya doesnât blame Willow. As a mother herself whose made mistakes, sheâs got compassion towards her.

âUltimately Sonya recognises who the adults are in this crazy mess, they are the ones who allowed the situation to get where it did and that wasnât Willowâs fault. So as hard as it is, she canât really object to letting Willow stay in Erinsborough.â

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...1d148946b6.jpg

While Sonya tries to make peace with the past, Morey reveals Toadieâs still got his unresolved issues, which Willowâs unexpected return will highlight.

âWe start to see his behaviours and whatâs driving him. Sonyaâs issues are very overt, she got drunk in front of everyone and caused the backpackersâ accident â Toadieâs are a lot more subtle and beneath the surface.

âHe has a âwhite knightâ complex, a need to fix everything and to feel like the dutiful man doing the right thing by everyone â but at the expense of his own happiness and that of those around him.

âOn the one hand heâs saying heâll do anything to get back together with Sonya, yet at the same time he wants to take in the child of the woman who is the root of all their issues. He fails to see the correlation between them not moving forward and helping Willowâ¦â

With Sonya and Toadie seemingly still at odds, Morey admits to having doubts when producers pitched the idea of wrecking the Rebecchi marriage. âI was resistant at first, as was Ryan (Moloney, aka Toadie). But now, the growth thatâs come out of it for the characters has been worth it, and Iâve enjoyed playing it more than I thought.

âWhile they make a great couple, whatâs interesting is exploring how they also enable bad habits in each other â weâve not seen that element before.

âIn fact now I wouldnât feel comfortable if they reunited without working through their issues, so I want to keep them apart for longer!â

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...370505caef.jpg

And what of âFake Deeâ, wicked Andrea Somers â with Willow sticking around for a while, will Neighbours heed fansâ cries to bring the incorrigible imposter back to continue the bonkers blockbuster plot?

âThis story is not yet resolved,â smiles Morey, âthere hasnât been an ending yet. It would be good to have some kind of resolution for Sonya after all the trauma, and for Andrea to pay for what sheâs done.â

So what about those theories that Andrea could return in around nine monthsâ time carrying a little surprise from her and Toadieâs lusty liaision in London? Morey wonât be drawnâ¦

âI donât think sheâs coming back any time soon â thatâs all I can sayâ¦ Although Andrea is meant to still be in London. Maybe Iâll bump into her while Iâm here!â

Neighbours continues weekdays on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm. 






















----------

MellBee (03-07-2017), Ruffed_lemur (04-07-2017), TaintedLove (03-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours won't be writing Eve Morey's pregnancy into Sonya Rebecchi's storylines

It looks like a low-key exit is being lined up instead.*

_Neighbours_ star Eve Morey has revealed that her pregnancy won't be written into Sonya Rebecchi's scripts, with a low-key exit being planned for her maternity leave.

The actress announced her pregnancy live on Channel 5's The Wright Stuff last week, and later confirmed that she's expecting her second daughter.

However, Eve has said that her happy news doesn't mean her alter ego Sonya will be announcing she's pregnant anytime soon â even though the writers did initially toy with that idea.

"When our producer was telling me about upcoming storylines, I wasn't 12 weeks but I had to tell him I was pregnant," Eve told the Huff Post.

"He was like, 'Oh, that's great! We can make it work!', and then they thought that maybe Sonya could be pregnant too, but then realised she hadn't slept with anyone. But no, we're going to hide it.

"I think it will be relatively low key because Sonya always has Callum to go and see. Last time, they chilled my storylines out towards the end of my pregnancy, so it would be great if it could be a nice exit again, rather than a tragedy."

This will come as welcome news to fans who have watched Sonya go off the rails after her husband Toadie cheated on her with Fake Dee and she lost the child she was carrying for Steph Scully and Mark Brennan as a surrogate mum.

Eve is welcoming the child with her husband Jonathan Dutton, who's best known for playing Tad Reeves on Neighbours between 1998 and 2002.

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Pantherboy

Huffingtonpost.com.au interview with Eve Morey (Sonya):


*'Neighbours' Spoilers: Eve Morey Teases Return Of Fake Dee Bliss And Reveals More Toadie And Sonya Rebecchi Drama

It looks like we've not seen the last of Andrea Somers*

Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi has been through an awful lot over the last few months. Not only has she lost the surrogate child she was carrying for best friend Mark Brennan, but she’s also had to cope with husband Toadie’s deceased first wife, Dee Bliss, returning from the dead. 

But in true soap fashion, the drama didn’t end there, as it was revealed the recently resurrected Dee was actually a con woman called Andrea Somers - something that she and Toadie didn’t discover until after Sonya had accidently watched them cheat on Skype. 

The chain of events tore apart one of Ramsay Street’s most loved couples, and brought Sonya’s addiction issues back to the fore, and she recently found herself in court, after drunkenly driving a trailer into the Erinsborough Backpackers, seriously injuring two residents in the process. 

So what’s next for Sonya? We caught up with actress Eve Morey to find out whether her character will ever get back with Toadie, and if that really is the last ‘Neighbours’ fans have seen of Andrea Somers..

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/...400fc547d.jpeg

*Things are finally starting to look up for Sonya after the court case - are we beginning to see her get life back on track?*

Yes, definitely. Calum coming back was the catalyst. If anyone was going to make her see sense, it was him. Also, having a verdict come in from someone else to say ‘ you did screw up, but this will be your punishment - you don’t need any more than that’. But there also are consequences in the sense that she has got community service and has to do her time. 

*Why did she reject Toadie after the verdict despite telling him she loved him before she went into court?*

She truly believed she was going to jail. She is completely in love with Jarrod - she always has been and I think she always will be. That was a genuine moment of her wanting him to know that, but having said that, in the real world when she gets the verdict, she knows she has a lot of stuff to work through. She wasn’t trying to screw him around, but she was just being honest about where her head is at. 

*How long are viewers going to have to wait to see them back together?* 

From this point, it’s about them healing and coming back together. Whether that’s them coming together in a romantic sense or finding a way to co-parent, but from here, it’s not about blame, but about being constructive. 

*Although Toadie and Sonya had their ups and downs, they’d always been quite solid - were you upset when you were told they were being broken up?*

Yeah, I was pretty upset. I always go and ask what my storylines are going to be, just so I can have an idea about what’s going to happen. I actually had a lot of anxiety about it leading up to that storyline as I really didn’t want to do the surrogacy. Not in a petulant way, but I noticed that I actually had a reaction to it. It’s like you know you’re about to go through trauma before it’s happened. Even though it’s not real, your body doesn’t know the difference, so it was worrying. But I have to say I’ve enjoyed the storyline more than I thought I would. 

*Now that Toadie’s cheated, do you worry they’ll become like Karl and Susan and be constantly splitting and then getting back together?*

Definitely. I have so much respect for Karl and Susan and their relationship, but I do want it to be different from that. I look at Karl and I think he didn’t deal with his **** the first time when he cheated, so he did it again. So I would hope with how we’re unpacking this story, that doesn’t happen again for us.

*What did you first think when you heard about the Dee return storyline?* 

Initially they were like ‘we’re bringing Madeline [West, who played Dee] back’, and I was like, ‘oh god, this is not going to be good’. They wanted Toadie and Sonya to break up and go through growth and they actually asked us how they thought it could happen. They wouldn’t break up normally, so there had to be a crazy set of circumstances. It was the combination of the surrogacy and Dee/Andrea that tore them apart - maybe they could have got through one without the other. 

It was my fear too that it would become about two women fighting over a man, but it became so much more than that. Then when we were told it was a doppelganger, we were like ‘WHAT?!’. The real Dee would have wanted the best for Toadie and not been so self-serving, because that’s who she was. It made sense it would be someone who had an ulterior motive. 

*Were you expecting the crazy reaction it got from fans?* 

We knew people were going to respond to it, but I didn’t realise it would be that huge. Obviously, you’re in a studio filming out in the middle of nowhere in Melbourne, so it was interesting to see how it impacted people. 

I remember watching Dee’s death and it was iconic, and that’s what’s exciting about a show that’s been on this long, that characters can come back. It’s very nostalgic and it taps into people’s childhoods. 

*There’s rumours Madeline West could be returning as Andrea Somers - possibly pregnant. How do you think this would affect Sonya if she is to forgive Toadie?*

It would definitely be so challenging, but Sonya would be able to look at the situation and be able to say it’s not that child’s fault. It would be something we have to take on, so we’d just have to find a way to make it work. 

*So has Madeline been back on set lately then?*

Well, I can just say I don’t think this storyline is finished yet. There’s more to it. There’s so much gold in it, even if Toadie and Sonya got back together. I don’t think it would threaten us, but I think it would unite us as a team. 

*Where do you think the real Dee is? Is she dead?*

I would say she is dead, but you never know. The biggest reaction we got was people really caring that this wasn’t the real Dee - they wanted it to be her. I’ve said to Ryan, wouldn’t it be funny if they were both on the Street at the same time. He said, ‘Don’t say it, otherwise they’ll write it!’ It wouldn’t surprise me if that happened!

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/...500672ac2.jpeg

*You’ve announced you’re pregnant with your second child - is it being written into your storylines?*

When our producer was telling me about upcoming storylines, I wasn’t 12 weeks but I had to tell him I was pregnant. He was like, ‘oh, that’s great! We can make it work!’, and then they thought that maybe Sonya could be pregnant too, but then realised she hadn’t slept with anyone. But no, we’re going to hide it. 

*Do you know how you are going to be written out yet?* 

I think it will be relatively low key, because Sonya always has Callum to go and see. Last time, they chilled my storylines out towards the end of my pregnancy, so it would be great if it could be a nice exit again, rather than a tragedy. 

*While Sonya’s addiction issues have been mentioned many times before, this was the first time we’d seen it on screen - was it difficult to take such a well-loved character to such a dark place?*

I wanted to do it justice because it is a very real problem for people, but you have to do within the confines of a certain rating we have in Australia and the conventions of it being a soap opera, so the challenge is finding the truth of it. Technically, how to play drunk was hard to make work, because you can’t be seen to be drinking the actually wine, but then you have to be drunk. 

They showed a clip on ‘The Wright Stuff’ I hadn’t seen before. I only watched up to when Toadie and Sonya broke up because I was so traumatised, but it was very sad. 

*We’ve seen the Rebecchi family expand recently - how have the new additions fitted in?*

I love having more families on the show. It makes it so much more interesting and multidimensional to see how they interact with each other. It’s funny to see Toadie with his brother too. I haven’t had much to do with them yet, but hopefully I will in time. I love Angie [Toadie’s mum] too, and I’m hoping she comes in more now that she has more family. 

*You’re also married to former ‘Neighbours’ star Jonathan Dutton, who played Toadie’s cousin Tad Reeves - would he ever return?*

I don’t think so. He’s come back and done a block of directing again recently but no. I wouldn’t be able to keep myself together. Any time they mention Tad, I try to have a subtle look, but they usually cut it out. 

*Would you find it odd acting opposite your husband?*

It would probably be weird to see him act. Directing, it was really lovely actually. I fell in love with him all over again and remembered all those things I was drawn to and attracted to in the first place. When I first started liking him, I YouTube-stalked him a bit and watched the old episodes. He was a wonderful actor and very accessible as a young man.

http://img.huffingtonpost.com/asset/...500672abd.jpeg

*Fans have been calling for Mark and Steph to get back together - is that something you can see happening, or do you think there’s too much water under the bridge?*

I always found them a weird pairing, so when I had to get to point where I was like, ‘I’ll be a surrogate for you, even though you’ve only been together a short amount of time’, I found it a bit of a stretch. I think they’re better off as friends because ultimately they’re on different journeys and want different things. I think it’s better off the way it is now. 

*Sonya was originally very wary of Steph - is it nice for her to actually have a good female friend on the Street now, or do you prefer how it used to be?*

I much prefer it this way, and the welcome surprise of this storyline has been how close they’ve gotten and they have this relationship outside of Jarrod. I was always a bit uncomfortable with that stuff at the beginning, and I think this more evolved relationship is much more interesting. It’s nice to see female characters who are friends, and they have so much in common. 

*Why do you think Neighbours still holds such a place in the UK’s heart?*

It’s down to earth and its humour. It does do some pretty big things, but it doesn’t take itself too seriously. It also has storylines for all different age groups on it, so it can be relevant to a lot of different people. Some actors have been on it for such a long time that there’s also an element of comfort for people.

*Would you like to stay on the show as long as the likes of Susan, Karl and Toadie?*

Well yeah! I’ve already been there eight-going-on-nine years, and at this point, I have no intention of leaving - that’s if they still want to employ me! I still really enjoy it. It’s also like we have this loyalty to Sonya and Toadie to see it through. 

*Were the cast surprised by the uproar in the press when it was reported the show could be leaving our screens in the UK?*

It’s really lovely because in Australia, it doesn’t have the same loyalty it does here. It has some kind of audience, but there’s not that same rallying behind it and the appreciation for what it is. 

I don’t think what it means in the industry - with the amount of people it employs and the training ground it provides - is necessarily valued as much as it is here, so it’s always really lovely to feel like the work you do is appreciated and has a place. You guys appreciate the genre for what it is, whereas in Australia, it’s compared to other longform drama, and you just can’t because they’re two completely different beasts. 

*You obviously shoot quite far in advance - can you give us any clues as to what you’re filming at the moment?*

There’s Terese’s breast cancer, there’s a wedding coming up, there’s Jarrod and Sonya unpacking a few things and delving into his history, which is really interesting. There’s some crazy stuff happening with Karl, some really funny community stuff. 

*Finally, who would be your dream Neighbour?*

I’d like to see someone like the dude who plays Remmy on ‘House Of Cards’ and see what they have to offer.

_′Neighbours’ airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5._

----------

MellBee (06-07-2017), Perdita (06-07-2017), Ruffed_lemur (06-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

sonya and toadie love fest reunion already annoying me, gone way ott

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi is left devastated as the Fake Dee fallout continues
Toadie leaves her questioning her role in Hugo's life.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ft-devastated/

Neighbours couple Sonya and Toadie Rebecchi face more marriage problems next week, as they try to come to terms with the recent big changes in their lives.

The Rebecchis have just agreed to take on the full-time care of Hugo, the baby that Toadie fathered with Andrea Somers â aka Fake Dee Bliss â last year.

Although the pair have now vowed to end all contact with Andrea for the sake of their relationship, upcoming episodes see the fallout continue as Sonya starts to feel cut off from Hugo.

Things are looking a little brighter when Sonya (Eve Morey) and Toadie (Ryan Moloney) finally secure Hugo a place in childcare, giving them some breathing space as they juggle their various responsibilities.

However, when Sonya later goes to collect Hugo after his first day, she's shocked to find that she's not allowed access as Toadie has forgotten to put her name on the approved pick-up list.

Toadie's careless mistake knocks Sonya for six, as she becomes emotional and questions her role in Hugo's upbringing.

Feeling terrible, Toadie tries to make amends by suggesting that a naming day for Hugo could bring them all together again.

Toadie reckons that the occasion is the perfect chance to announce themselves to the world as a proper family, but Sonya remains torn over whether it's really a good idea.

After some wise encouragement from Susan Kennedy, will Sonya finally be ready to move on from her self-doubt and accept her role in Hugo's life?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, August 20 and Tuesday, August 21 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (14-08-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours horror as Nell Rebecchi disappears in new Fake Dee storyline
Sonya fears the worst next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ears-fake-dee/

Neighbours' newest schemer Alice Wells tries to make Sonya Rebecchi look like a bad mother next week.

Show bosses recently announced the casting of former SeaChange star Kerry Armstrong as Alice, who accepts a nanny job from the Rebecchis while hiding a massive ulterior motive.

Upcoming episodes see Sonya (Eve Morey) and Toadie (Ryan Moloney) invite Alice to move in with them, needing someone to help take care of Nell and Hugo while they're busy with their work commitments.

Unbeknown to them both, Alice is the mother of twisted Andrea Somers, the conwoman who posed as Dee Bliss and scammed Toadie out of his savings last year.

Showing she's just as ruthless as her daughter, Alice immediately sets out on a mission to test Sonya's resolve and her marriage to Toadie.

This includes bringing alcohol into the house to see whether Sonya is tempted to drink, and finding a way to bring Andrea up in conversation to bring back bad memories.

Later in the week, Alice strikes again when the Rebecchis go trick or treating with Nell (Scarlett Anderson) on Halloween.

Alice skilfully finds a way to separate Nell from Sonya, who gets distracted by walking in on Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) and Leo Tanaka (Tim Kano) when they're in the throes of passion.

Soon afterwards, Sonya is horrified to realise that Nell is missing and she frantically searches the Street for her.

Later on, Nell is found by Alice, who knew that she was hiding under the Rebecchi house the whole time.

Still rattled by the nightmare incident, Sonya explodes at her daughter for giving everyone the fright of their lives â just as a representative arrives from the Department of Human Services following a sneaky tip-off from Alice.

As Sonya and Toadie deal with some difficult questions from the department, Alice quietly congratulates Nell on having played their "hiding game" so well. Is Alice only just getting started?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, October 31 and Thursday, November 1 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (23-10-2018), Bossy7 (26-10-2018), MellBee (22-10-2018), Ruffed_lemur (22-10-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Poor Sonya and Toad  :Sad:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi is tempted to drink as Alice Wells's evil plan reaches a climax
Is all hope lost?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...pted-to-drink/

Neighbours fans will see Sonya Rebecchi tempted to drink again next week as Alice Wells's sly scheming continues to pay off.

Sonya (Eve Morey) has spent the past few weeks blissfully unaware that Alice is spiking her food with codeine â but that's only the start of the evil nanny's plans.

Upcoming episodes see Alice (Kerry Armstrong) put the next stage of her masterplan into action, throwing out the remaining painkillers so that an oblivious Sonya will have to go cold turkey without them.

This leads to a noticeable change in Sonya's behaviour, as she becomes increasingly irritable due to the withdrawal symptoms she's experiencing.

Alice also tries her best to make Sonya look unstable by planting pictures of Andrea Somers for her to find on Toadie's laptop.

The discovery sends Sonya into a spin as she fears that Toadie (Ryan Moloney) still has feelings for Andrea and confronts him. Sadly, thanks to some speedy deletion work on Alice's part, a confused Toadie can't find the pictures that his wife is so worried about.

Continuing to play the Rebecchis like puppets, Alice offers to look after "sick" Sonya while Toadie is busy.

When a disorientated Sonya wakes up alone in the house as her withdrawal symptoms continue to get worse, she goes out searching for Toadie and finds herself crossing paths with a group of Christmas revellers.

As the merry gang pass round a bottle of sparkling wine and offer Sonya some, she feels a wave of temptation in her vulnerable state. Will she give in?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, December 7 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (26-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi in attempted murder plot as Alice Wells plays her final card
Will Alice get rid of her forever?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...s-murder-plan/

Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi is left close to death next week as evil Alice Wells puts her final plan into action.

Sonya (Eve Morey) has spent weeks oblivious to Alice's true nature as the evil nanny has repeatedly spiked her food with codeine.

Alice's masterplan is to send Sonya over the edge after cutting the supply of pills and forcing her to endure agonising withdrawal symptoms, but she's left disappointed when the scheme fails to have the full impact she'd hoped for.

Putting plan B into action, Alice (Kerry Armstrong) convinces Sonya to accept a one-off delivery for the nursery, but it's all a set-up to allow her to get rid of Sonya for good.

Alice "kindly" offers to accompany her employer out on the road, making sure that Sonya wears gardening gloves that she secretly dipped in pesticide the night before.

When the pair pull over for a break, Alice's horrifying plans fall into place and Sonya is soon left by the side of a remote road, with her condition rapidly deteriorating.

Surprisingly, Sonya's only hope is Fake Dee's daughter Willow Somers (Mieke Billing-Smith), who turns up in Erinsborough for another visit.

Willow is baffled to find her grandmother in Ramsay Street working for the Rebecchi family and quickly senses that something isn't right â especially with Alice's excuses for Sonya's sudden disappearing act.

Showing she's no fool, Willow figures out that her granny is responsible for Sonya's disappearance and forces her to admit that she deliberately poisoned Sonya and left her to die.

Alice's solution to the problem is to lock Willow in a potting shed at Sonya's nursery to keep her out of the way, but the clever teen manages to send a text to Toadie to let him know what's going on.

After Toadie finds Willow's message and comes to her rescue, the race is on to save Sonya too. Will she pull through? And how will everyone react now the truth about Alice is out?

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (01-12-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article (including short video):


*Neighbours exit fears for Sonya Rebecchi as Eve Morey is spotted at her 'leaving party'
Say it ain't so?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ey-exit-fears/

Neighbours fans are fearing a shock exit for Sonya Rebecchi after Eve Morey's rumoured leaving party was posted on Instagram.

Eve has played the role of Sonya for the past nine years, but eagle-eyed viewers appear to have rumbled surprise plans to write the character out.

Sharon Johal, who plays Dipi Rebecchi in the show, recently posted a video on Instagram Stories showing the Neighbours team gathering together to celebrate Eve.

Sharon captioned the video with the words "When it's yo birthday" â but Eve doesn't celebrate her birthday until June next year and fans quickly realised it could be a cover for a farewell party.

Eve's on-screen son Morgan Baker (Callum Rebecchi) and on-screen sister Gemma Pranita (Jade Mitchell) have also both been spotted back on set in the past few weeks, fuelling speculation that they're back for Sonya's exit plot.

With Neighbours already confirming that a well-loved character will be killed off soon, Sonya's future isn't looking too promising â could she be bowing out in early 2019?

When approached over the leak, a Neighbours spokesperson told Digital Spy: "We don't comment on speculation."
Eve joined the cast of Neighbours in 2009, originally appearing as a recurring guest for a year before being promoted to the regular cast.

Sonya has been at the centre of some of Neighbours' most memorable storylines over the years, including the big revelation that she is Callum's mother, the dramatic explosion on her wedding day, and being badly betrayed by her husband Toadie when he slept with Dee Bliss impostor Andrea Somers.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

lyndapym (05-12-2018), MellBee (05-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Sounds bleak for Sonya. Surely killing her off now after everything she's gone through would be too much :Ponder:  Neighbours have been killing off far too many characters in recent years. Whatever happened to sending then off to Queensland :Big Grin:

----------


## Danners9

> Sounds bleak for Sonya. Surely killing her off now after everything she's gone through would be too much Neighbours have been killing off far too many characters in recent years. Whatever happened to sending then off to Queensland


Makes me laugh when they do that - Brad, Ned, Lauren most recently - and they act like it's the end of the earth. Brisbane to Sydney is a 1hr flight, about 20 of them a day. To Melbourne is just over 2hrs. Probably just as frequent.

In Eastenders they used to send people to Manchester and never see them again. 200 miles, ish.

----------

kaz21 (05-12-2018)

----------


## pudpullertm

problem with sending them  to queensland they come back in the weirdest situations

----------


## Perdita

> problem with sending them  to queensland they come back in the weirdest situations


Is that down to the Queenslanders?   :Lol:

----------

Pantherboy (05-12-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Makes me laugh when they do that - Brad, Ned, Lauren most recently - and they act like it's the end of the earth. Brisbane to Sydney is a 1hr flight, about 20 of them a day. To Melbourne is just over 2hrs. Probably just as frequent.
> 
> In Eastenders they used to send people to Manchester and never see them again. 200 miles, ish.


Yeah you'd think they were going on a one way trip to Mars instead of just up the highway.

----------


## Pantherboy

Article from* 'Soap World*' magazine re upcoming Sonya storyline:


SPOILER ALERT!


*Toxic toll on Sonya! 
A peace mission to cleanse the neighbourhood of evil ends in disaster* 

Recovering from her near-death ordeal at the hands of despicable babysitter Alice Wells, Sonya is naturally anxious as word spreads about the shooting and hostage drama unfolding at Lassiter's. Once it's resolved, Sonya's determined to generate something good from all this misery... Believing the hotel precinct is encircled with bad energy, Sonya embarks on a cleansing ritual beginning at The Waterhole. Freshening up the unoccupied bar proves personally cathartic for her and Toadie, too, who suddenly find themselves indulging in their secret fantasy to, ahem, tap each other behind the bar! However, they're caught in the act and their lust for life goes limp as everyone looks at them in mocking disgrace! 

Helpful as always, Nell suggests her naughty mum sits under the Friendship Tree at her kindergarten to help her make new friends. Inspired by the childlike wisdom, Sonya embarks on a mission to grow a friendship tree to serve as a community gathering spot. With an enthusiastic Shane's support, Sonya gets her pet project underway, completely disregarding the sharp twinges she's experiencing in her body. 

Winning council approval for the concept, a jubilant Sonya finally earns an initially sceptical Toadie's support and they're soon dishing out advice to Shane, Aaron and Amy. They're delighted by the well-received advice, theorising that if this is the impact the tree is already having, it will be monumental one day! Unfortunately, that's when Sonya's physical pains escalate. While collecting soil for the tree from the nursery, she suddenly doubles over in agony and collapses! Have the toxic after-effects of Alice's insidious poisoning of her finally been realised or is there something else just as diabolical threatening Sonya's life and dreams of bringing peace and harmony to the people of Erinsborough? 

Soap World

----------

Bossy7 (01-01-2019), MellBee (31-12-2018), Ruffed_lemur (01-01-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

Okay scratch what I said in the Terese thread....it looks like no one is killed in the siege and Sonya's death could be drawn out.

----------

kaz21 (01-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

If Sonya does die from the poison Alice/Heather gave her then Andrea would be charged as an accessory to murder.

----------

kaz21 (02-01-2019)

----------


## pudpullertm

At least in 23 years when someone does die. dipi can actually claim the tarot cards were correct.

----------

badirene (09-01-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> If Sonya does die from the poison Alice/Heather gave her then Andrea would be charged as an accessory to murder.


I doubt it.  She is in a psychiatric unit for a start, and she hasn't helped her Mother with anything.

----------

badirene (09-01-2019), kaz21 (08-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> I doubt it.  She is in a psychiatric unit for a start, and she hasn't helped her Mother with anything.


You're probably right. I suppose Alice/Heather may also be found not guilty as she's clearly insane. Would be locked up in some psychiatric facility

----------

badirene (09-01-2019)

----------


## badirene

> You're probably right. I suppose Alice/Heather may also be found not guilty as she's clearly insane. Would be locked up in some psychiatric facility


And Toadie would probably pay for it! SMDH  :Wal2l:

----------

Anne N (09-01-2019)

----------


## Moniqorange

He's a bottomless moneypit hahaha
I wonder if Sonya dies as a reaction to the fertiliser shes using when she collapses, because she has a weakened system and fertiliser is dangerous... 
Alice still needs to be caught before she could be charges with anything. She'll likely remain on the run and pop up randomly again in 6 months to cause more trouble

----------


## badirene

> He's a bottomless moneypit hahaha
> I wonder if Sonya dies as a reaction to the fertiliser shes using when she collapses, because she has a weakened system and fertiliser is dangerous... 
> Alice still needs to be caught before she could be charges with anything. She'll likely remain on the run and pop up randomly again in 6 months to cause more trouble


Alice will come back in a new wig disguised as Toadie's mum Big Angie  :Lol:

----------

kaz21 (11-01-2019), lizann (12-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Alice will come back in a new wig disguised as Toadie's mum Big Angie


or dad kev, toadie wouldn't know or work it out

----------

badirene (14-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:

SPOILER ALERT!



*Neighbours death victim revealed as show regular receives tragic news
How will this fan-favourite character be written out?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...onya-rebecchi/

Neighhbours has been teasing a shock death for 2019, and as we feared, it's going to be Sonya Rebecchi.

The exit of actress Eve Morey was seemingly leaked through social media when her friends and co-stars were spotted at a birthday leaving party, and now it's been confirmed by Aussie TV magazine Soap World.

The publication has revealed that Sonya will be rushed to hospital after she collapses, where she will receive some devastating news about her health â although the soap is keeping the exact details of the news under wraps for now. 

Sonya has been at the centre of an attempted murder plot recently, as evil nanny Alice Wells tried to kill her off after poisoning her food and later leaving her by the side of a road.

Eve joined the show as Sonya in 2009 and appeared as a guest character for about a year before being promoted to a series regular.

Over the years, some of Sonya' biggest stories have included the revelation that she is Callum's mother, the dramatic explosion on her wedding day, and being betrayed by husband Toadie when he slept with the fake Dee Bliss, Andrea Somers. 

Eve's on-screen son Morgan Baker (Callum) and on-screen sister Gemma Pranita (Jade Mitchell) have also both been spotted back on set recently, fuelling speculation that they're back for Sonya's exit plot.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (13-01-2019), badirene (14-01-2019), MellBee (13-01-2019), Perdita (13-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

:Sad:

----------

Anne N (13-01-2019), badirene (14-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (13-01-2019), sophislady1 (13-01-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> SPOILER ALERT!
> 
> 
> 
> *Neighbours death victim revealed as show regular receives tragic news
> How will this fan-favourite character be written out?*
> 
> ...


Will Sonya die of organ failure? Sad to see Sonya/Eve go as I like the dynamics between her and Toadie but it will be interesting to see how Toady will fare as a single dad....

----------

Anne N (13-01-2019), badirene (14-01-2019), kaz21 (13-01-2019), lizann (13-01-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Will Sonya die of organ failure? Sad to see Sonya/Eve go as I like the dynamics between her and Toadie but it will be interesting to see how Toady will fare as a single dad....


probably won't be single for long if paired with fake dee or real dee or amy

----------

badirene (14-01-2019)

----------


## yeschef77

I'm thinking that it's not related to the poison, just something karl said to Sonya last week. Would be better for Toadie also so he won't blame himself for bringing fake dee/Andrea into their lives

----------

Pantherboy (13-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I'm thinking that it's not related to the poison, just something karl said to Sonya last week. Would be better for Toadie also so he won't blame himself for bringing fake dee/Andrea into their lives


Yes, there is some speculation around that Sonya may have an underlying condition such as stomach cancer or some kind of (liver?) damage from her drinking days (& maybe the poison has now made her condition worse/accelerated the problem?). I agree that would be a better scenario for Toadie.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm thinking that it's not related to the poison, just something karl said to Sonya last week. Would be better for Toadie also so he won't blame himself for bringing fake dee/Andrea into their lives


I thought Karl was talking to Sonya about check-ups she was having after the poisoning?  That was my impression anyway.

----------

badirene (14-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> probably won't be single for long if paired with fake dee or real dee or amy


Real Dee yes as they were married and Toadie probably still loves her. But that would mean Madeleine staying on and not sure that's likely. 

This story line is going to be such a downer for months. Why couldn't they give Sonya a happy exit. Perhaps she could have moved to the US for treatment and stayed with Callum :Searchme:

----------

badirene (14-01-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Real Dee yes as they were married and Toadie probably still loves her. But that would mean Madeleine staying on and not sure that's likely. 
> 
> This story line is going to be such a downer for months. Why couldn't they give Sonya a happy exit. Perhaps she could have moved to the US for treatment and stayed with Callum


Unless Toadie went with her, she wouldn't have a happy ending.  Guess this is why it's this way, not wanting to split up a happy couple.

----------


## Danners9

A death of a main character is pretty rare in Neighbours. Doesn't leave much room for them to come back!! Unless it's a, sigh, dream sequence.

----------

kaz21 (15-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Unless Toadie went with her, she wouldn't have a happy ending.  Guess this is why it's this way, not wanting to split up a happy couple.


It would be much preferable to Sonya dying and the pall it will cast over the show. They could also have had a slow motion break up. Sonya moves to US and inevitably they drift apart. Would be a few tears and that's it

----------


## CookieTargaryen

> It would be much preferable to Sonya dying and the pall it will cast over the show. They could also have had a slow motion break up. Sonya moves to US and inevitably they drift apart. Would be a few tears and that's it


I agree, I would rather see them break up or live apart than have little Nell lose her mother for good. I don't like seeing so many kids orphaned on this show, it seems cruel to the younger characters just because an actor leaves.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It would be much preferable to Sonya dying and the pall it will cast over the show. They could also have had a slow motion break up. Sonya moves to US and inevitably they drift apart. Would be a few tears and that's it


Or the whole family could move away together.

----------


## Aussieguy

> Or the whole family could move away together.


Would be ideal but don't think Ryan is leaving any time soon. Which is good as so many actors come and go looking for the Hollywood dream but not many find it.

----------


## Aussieguy

> I agree, I would rather see them break up or live apart than have little Nell lose her mother for good. I don't like seeing so many kids orphaned on this show, it seems cruel to the younger characters just because an actor leaves.


Never really thought about the emotional impact on the younger actors. You wonder what effect all this would have on the actress who plays Nell.

----------


## Rowdydog12

Don't worry about Nell, she gets a job at the gym with Aaron. Does he work there still? Where does his sister work too ? Actually maybe they work with Toadies brother.  

This show has gone to the shot..

Cancel it.

----------

badirene (18-01-2019)

----------


## kaz21

Chole is Terese’s EA.

----------


## badirene

> Don't worry about Nell, she gets a job at the gym with Aaron. Does he work there still? Where does his sister work too ? Actually maybe they work with Toadies brother.  
> 
> This show has gone to the shot..
> 
> Cancel it.


Nah she will get a job at the garage with Mark the Detective Mechanic. Solving crimes such as why is the oil light still on and hiding evidence of actual crime from the police yet still somehow "investigating" cases without any sanctions from the actual cops.

----------

Anne N (18-01-2019), Bossy7 (31-01-2019)

----------


## pudpullertm

it seems the writers dont like toadie being married they keep killing off his wives

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), kaz21 (18-01-2019), lizann (23-01-2019), Mirjam (19-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms cancer storyline for Sonya Rebecchi
She receives the news at the hospital next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-cancer-story/

Neighbours favourite Sonya Rebecchi is diagnosed with cancer next week in heartbreaking scenes.

Sonya (Eve Morey) receives the news after heading to hospital following days of worrying symptoms, which come to a head when she collapses in pain.

When Sonya is checked out by the doctors, she learns that she has a cyst on her ovary which should be removed immediately.

The surgery goes ahead and is successful, but once Sonya has woken up, she's visited by a medical oncologist who has more worrying news to share.

Sonya is told that the cyst was cancerous and the illness, which is at stage four, has already spread to her entire body.

Determined to fight, Sonya immediately goes into battle mode and begins preparing for treatment.

Toadie is also inspired by Sonya's optimism and vows to fight by her side every step of the way, promising that they'll defeat this challenge together.

Sonya is also keen for her illness to be a secret for now, asking Toadie not to share the news among their friends and neighbours.

Tragically, Sonya's new storyline is expected to lead to her exit from the show after she was leaked as the mystery death that was previously confirmed for 2019.
*
Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, January 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), lizann (22-01-2019), MellBee (21-01-2019), Perdita (21-01-2019), tammyy2j (24-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Eve Morey's interview with Radiotimes.com about Sonya's diagnosis:


*Sonya Rebecchi cancer storyline confirmed â Neighboursâ Eve Morey on diagnosis
"It has been devastating to film, but we want to get it right"*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...-on-diagnosis/

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), lizann (23-01-2019), MellBee (23-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (23-01-2019), tammyy2j (24-01-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

I was just thinking if these episodes save one persons life because they get a check up then it's worth all the emotional trauma. Even so Sonya could have been diagnosed and sent off OS for treatment with the same end result.

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), kaz21 (23-01-2019), lizann (23-01-2019), Mirjam (23-01-2019), Pantherboy (23-01-2019), tammyy2j (24-01-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think I will need tissues  :Sad:

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), kaz21 (24-01-2019), Pantherboy (24-01-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

A couple of Digital Spy articles:

*Neighbours star Eve Morey speaks out on Sonya Rebecchi's cancer diagnosis
"We wanted to do it justice."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cer-diagnosis/


*Why Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi cancer plot will be one of the show's most heartbreaking storylines ever
Spoilers ahead!*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...cer-storyline/

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), MellBee (29-01-2019), Ruffed_lemur (30-01-2019), tammyy2j (30-01-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

That nurse performing the ultrasound was one of the worst actors the show has ever seen.  :Rotfl:

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), kaz21 (30-01-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Sonya, Karl and Toadie today were hard to watch. In a good way, from a performance perspective. I'm sure some people on here have been affected by cancer in some way and if you've ever been at the hospital for conversations like today then it would have brought back memories.

----------

Bossy7 (31-01-2019), kaz21 (30-01-2019), Pantherboy (30-01-2019), tammyy2j (30-01-2019)

----------


## neelix

It brought back memories for me. I thought they were incredible, cried buckets. I'm really sad Eve Morey is leaving.

----------

Bossy7 (03-02-2019), kaz21 (01-02-2019), Pantherboy (01-02-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Sonya, Karl and Toadie today were hard to watch. In a good way, from a performance perspective. I'm sure some people on here have been affected by cancer in some way and if you've ever been at the hospital for conversations like today then it would have brought back memories.


Eve and maybe, MAYBE Alan did ok. Ryan was horrendous.

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi faces a new Fake Dee shock as they come face-to-face
What will Andrea have to say?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ake-dee-shock/

Neighbours fans will see Sonya Rebecchi left unsettled next week after she has another tense showdown with Fake Dee.

Sonya (Eve Morey) heads off to see Andrea Somers at the psychiatric facility after the sly schemer threatens to start a custody battle for baby Hugo.

Upcoming episodes see Andrea (Madeleine West) send a social worker to visit the Rebecchis, hoping to unearth some evidence that Sonya isn't fit to be Hugo's guardian.

The couple are both terrified that Andrea's team could find out about Sonya's cancer diagnosis and use this as a tactic in the battles ahead.

Toadie (Ryan Moloney) is determined to sort this out himself and urges Sonya not to get stressed, but she makes a bold move behind her husband's back by heading off to confront Andrea in person.

Taking the bull by the horns, Sonya orders Andrea to sign over full custody of Hugo to Toadie and stop playing games.

Sonya also takes a huge gamble by revealing her diagnosis to Andrea, but it pays off when she agrees to cooperate.

When Sonya returns home, Toadie panics about what she's been up to but is relieved when he hears that her risky move paid off.

Although the Rebecchis are celebrating their victory, there's a sense that something Andrea said is playing on Sonya's mind. Is another Dee twist on the horizon?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 11 and Tuesday, February 12 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

Aussieguy (05-02-2019), Bossy7 (04-02-2019), MellBee (04-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (04-02-2019)

----------


## rajett

I'm really not looking forward to watching Sonya slowly die  :Sad:

----------

Anne N (05-02-2019), Bossy7 (15-02-2019), lellygurl (05-02-2019), tammyy2j (06-02-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> I'm really not looking forward to watching Sonya slowly die


Would be much better if it were quick like Kate. Going to be a traumatic month or two. I'm really hoping real Dee turns up to help Toad through it.

----------

Anne N (05-02-2019), Bossy7 (15-02-2019), rajett (05-02-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Just watched the diagnosis and follow up episodes. Brutal and confronting TV. Somehow it felt more real then previous episodes where a character had cancer. Eve is a terrific actor.

----------

Anne N (05-02-2019), Bossy7 (15-02-2019), kaz21 (05-02-2019), Mirjam (07-02-2019), Pantherboy (05-02-2019), tammyy2j (06-02-2019), tayfanatic (05-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Exclusive: Neighbours star Eve Morey drops new hints over Fake Dee's next big bombshell
"Toadie has a whole world of pain coming his way."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...dee-bombshell/

Neighbours star Eve Morey has hinted that Sonya Rebecchi's upcoming showdown with Andrea Somers will open a new chapter of the Dee story.

Sonya sneaks off to see Andrea at the psychiatric facility next week, wanting to shut down her attempts to fight Toadie (Ryan Moloney) for custody of baby Hugo.

As we revealed yesterday, Sonya takes a huge risk by sharing the tragic news of her cancer diagnosis, which works out surprisingly well when Andrea agrees to back off.

Later on, when Sonya returns home to Erinsborough, there's a sense that something Andrea said is playing on her mind â but what is it?

When *Digital Spy* caught up with Eve recently and asked that very question, she laughed: "I don't know what I can say! It's something that I'm glad I'm not going to have to deal with, as I'll be out!

"Unfortunately it's like, 'I love you Toadie, but you've got a whole world of high-soap pain coming your way. You think this is bad?'

"But that's all I can sayâ¦"

Sonya chooses not to confide in Toadie about Fake Dee's thought-provoking comment, knowing that he has too much else on his mind at the moment.

Madeleine West, who plays Dee/Andrea, is due back on set to film another stint in March this year â so we know there's much more to come for this storyline.

"Jason [Herbison, Neighbours producer] has lured me back in next year with a fantastic storyline that I think is going to be the best in Neighboursâ history," West told Radio Times in December.

"Iâm putting it out there, I really donât think Iâm pushing it saying that. And Iâm not telling you anything about it!"

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*



And the Radiotimes.com article:

*Dying Sonya confronts Fake Dee â Eve Morey on Neighbours showdown
Will Andrea finally reveal the secret of the Salamanca Markets?*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...ours-showdown/

----------

Bossy7 (15-02-2019), MellBee (05-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (06-02-2019)

----------


## its.like.that

Okay clearly Dee is alive but we figured that already with the park bench

----------

kaz21 (06-02-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

Oh me too!!  Only the real Dee can fix this nightmare.  It would be awesome to have Maddie West back full time.  I’d also love to see Ash Brewer back as Kate too.

----------


## pudpullertm

the new story line is going to be helen daniels getting out of the shower and seeing jim robinson telling her the last 34 years have all been her dream and none of this cast were all a figment of his imagination

----------

badirene (15-02-2019)

----------


## Danners9

> the new story line is going to be helen daniels getting out of the shower and seeing jim robinson telling her the last 34 years have all been her dream and none of this cast were all a figment of his imagination



Bouncer's Dream II: The Return of Bouncer

----------

badirene (15-02-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> Oh me too!!  Only the real Dee can fix this nightmare.  It would be awesome to have Maddie West back full time.  I’d also love to see Ash Brewer back as Kate too.


GIllyH incarnation????

----------

badirene (15-02-2019), Pantherboy (15-02-2019), Perdita (15-02-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> GIllyH incarnation????


First thing that came to my mind ....

----------

badirene (15-02-2019), Mirjam (15-02-2019), Pantherboy (15-02-2019)

----------


## indigodance

> First thing that came to my mind ....


Evil twin ?

----------

Perdita (15-02-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> Evil twin ?


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals first look at Sonya Rebecchi's final scene
The Aussie soap airs heartbreaking episodes next week.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...i-final-scene/

Neighbours airs Sonya Rebecchi's devastating final scenes next week as she passes away on a seaside break with her family.

Sonya dies in the arms of her beloved husband Toadie (Ryan Moloney), just hours after receiving some terrible news about her cancer.

Next week, Sonya and Toadie arrange a family holiday as they're determined to spend as much time as possible with the kids.

Sonya's sister Jade and son Callum (Morgan Baker) agree to take Nell and Hugo off early, while Sonya and Toadie attend an important check-up at the hospital.

Sonya ends up seeing the doctor alone as Toadie takes an urgent phone call. Afterwards, she tells him that everything is fine, keeping quiet about what she was really told about her future.

Later on, Sonya and Toadie set off to join the others at the beach, but she eventually admits that the chemotherapy hasn't worked and she doesn't have long left.

The couple arrive at the beach house to discover that Callum has taken Nell and Hugo down to the water.

Aware that she's getting weaker, Sonya is keen to see them all one last time. Tragically, the effort becomes too much and she eventually decides that she doesn't want the children to see her like this.

Toadie is left distraught as Sonya passes away suddenly, in some of the most heartbreaking scenes in the soap's history.

Eve Morey, who played Sonya, filmed her final scenes on location late last year. The popular star has been part of the show's cast since 2009.

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 4 and Tuesday, March 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

badirene (25-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (25-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Exclusive: Neighbours star Eve Morey reveals Sonya Rebecchi's exit wasn't her choice
"It was a decision made by the production."*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...i-exit-choice/

Neighbours star Eve Morey has set the record straight over her departure from the show, confirming that it wasn't her choice to leave.

Ever since word leaked out that Sonya Rebecchi would be bowing out from the Aussie soap, fans have assumed that Eve quit after nine years.

However, in a new chat with *Digital Spy*, Eve revealed that she was told early last year that her contract wouldn't be renewed beyond 2018. 

The surprise decision came as part of big changes behind the scenes when Neighbours was renewed on its new multi-year deal. Eve went on to film her final scenes in December.

When we asked the all-important question of why she left Neighbours, Eve replied: "It was a decision made by the production. From what I understand, at the end of 2017, the show was at a point of: 'Is it going to go ahead, or is it not?' 

"In the end it did, but there were going to have to be big changes and every department suffered that. When it comes to the cast, I was one of them.

"I'd come back from maternity leave and I wasn't doing as many episodes. I don't know if anyone even noticed, but I was doing two episodes per week rather than three, and taking more time out with the kids. 

"I was thinking: 'This is great. It'd be good to do this, to do less'. But the producers had decided that they'd be finishing Sonya at the end of the year."

Eve was quick to insist that there were no hard feelings whatsoever between her and the show's team.

She continued: "As shocking as it was, because it's a huge life change, it also made sense. It made sense for them from a business perspective, but also where I was at in my life too.

"Once your ego is out of the way and you realise this is showbusiness, I feel like everything worked out the way it should. I feel like everything happens for a reason. Ironically it's been a really positive and awesome thing to happen."

The decision for Sonya to be killed off was suggested by Eve herself, as she didn't believe there was another plausible way for her to go after everything the Rebecchis had already overcome together.

Eve explained: "I suggested the story when we knew that Sonya would be leaving. One of my questions was: 'How do we get Toadie and Sonya to separate in a way that's very true to them, after everything they've been through?'

"My first instinct was: 'I think she has to die. She wouldn't leave any other way'. Although I don't think I thought about how traumatic it would be to play out! But I was involved in the evolution of this storyline. 

"We found such beauty in the storyline, but I am very sad that this person who I feel like I've known for nine years, is now passing away."

Eve, who's mum to two young daughters, hasn't yet decided whether she wants to continue with acting following her departure from Neighbours.

She added: "I'm not sure if I want to do acting anymore â I feel a bit acted out at the moment! I'm focusing on the girls right now. My eldest goes to primary school next year. It made sense at the time for me to stay on the show for a few years after she was born, but I do feel like I've missed being home. My plans at the moment are to dedicate as much time to them as possible.

"I'm also interested in working with actors. I've always been interested in psychology and I was studying that before I got pregnant for the first time. I'm looking at maybe doing something with actors that helps them â not only with their work, but also to find more purpose and meaning in what they do. So that's what I'm hoping the next evolution of Eve will be!

"I'll be starting with doing some drama coaching on Neighbours, so I can get in there with some of the actors and talk about the scripts and get the most out of them."

*Neighbours airs Sonya's exit on Tuesday, March 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Danners9

This bit is a surprise:




> The surprise decision came as part of big changes behind the scenes when Neighbours was renewed on its new multi-year deal. Eve went on to film her final scenes in December.
> 
> When we asked the all-important question of why she left Neighbours, Eve replied: "It was a decision made by the production. From what I understand, at the end of 2017, the show was at a point of: 'Is it going to go ahead, or is it not?' 
> 
> "In the end it did, but there were going to have to be big changes and every department suffered that. When it comes to the cast, I was one of them.


As if 10 were thinking of cancelling the show. No idea what the ratings are like but it's been on as long as i've been alive, and growing up in England it was our window to what Australia was like (this and Crocodile Dundee....). The lifestyle looked exciting, weather amazing, all that.. Neighbours, Paul Hogan, and later H&A probably did a lot for Aussie tourism at the time. Cancelling Neighbours would be like cancelling Eastenders or Coronation St.

----------


## Mirjam

I find this shocking news; there are other people who are absolutely crap actors why not get rid of them? Toady and Sonya are iconic characters, just like Harold/Madge, Lou, Susan and Karl....

----------

Anne N (26-02-2019), badirene (27-02-2019), Pantherboy (26-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

I'm shocked that Eve was let go. She's such a great actress and Sonya is an integral part of the show.  Much rather they got rid of Bea and her horrid singing.

And regarding the weather in Neighbours. It's not really a true representation of Melbourne where it's often grey and rainy just like old London town. I love how in Neighbours winter in Melbourne is always sunny and people get around in tee shirts :Big Grin:  But that's what sells.

----------

Anne N (26-02-2019), badirene (27-02-2019), kaz21 (26-02-2019), Pantherboy (26-02-2019), tammyy2j (27-02-2019)

----------


## Danners9

> I'm shocked that Eve was let go. She's such a great actress and Sonya is an integral part of the show.  Much rather they got rid of Bea and her horrid singing.
> 
> And regarding the weather in Neighbours. It's not really a true representation of Melbourne where it's often grey and rainy just like old London town. I love how in Neighbours winter in Melbourne is always sunny and people get around in tee shirts But that's what sells.


Didn't know that as a kid  :Big Grin:  Plus at the time we were several weeks behind so it was always out of sync with the real seasons, more so considering the distance. It always made a change to coming home from school in the dark.

----------

Aussieguy (26-02-2019), kaz21 (26-02-2019), Pantherboy (26-02-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> Didn't know that as a kid  Plus at the time we were several weeks behind so it was always out of sync with the real seasons, more so considering the distance. It always made a change to coming home from school in the dark.


2 has 2, she's married to Jonathan Dutton who used to play Tad Reeves a million years ago

----------


## Danners9

> 2 has 2, she's married to Jonathan Dutton who used to play Tad Reeves a million years ago


Okay.. I was referring to me being the kid. Not knowing about the rain in Melbourne.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I find this shocking news; there are other people who are absolutely crap actors why not get rid of them? Toady and Sonya are iconic characters, just like Harold/Madge, Lou, Susan and Karl....


Is this to return Dee to Toadie, I preferred Sonya with Toadie

----------

Pantherboy (27-02-2019)

----------


## badirene

> I find this shocking news; there are other people who are absolutely crap actors why not get rid of them? Toady and Sonya are iconic characters, just like Harold/Madge, Lou, Susan and Karl....


I always thought that Toadie and Sonya were being lined up as the next Karl and Susan, the long term married couple who had difficulties but always came back together, a constant in the ever changing neighbourhood. It is surprising that they are writing her out.

----------

Anne N (27-02-2019), kaz21 (27-02-2019), lizann (28-02-2019), Mirjam (27-02-2019), Pantherboy (27-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (27-02-2019), tammyy2j (28-02-2019)

----------


## Kyzaah

There’s no way Toadie would want to be with “real Dee” if that’s how it goes. Yes they had a history but I don’t think he could forget everything that happened and see her as the real Dee rather than “Andrea”. It has been way too long since she died and he fell inlove and had a life with someone else. It would be like getting back with an ex after a really hard break up... he moved on.

----------

kaz21 (27-02-2019), lizann (28-02-2019), tammyy2j (28-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

> There’s no way Toadie would want to be with “real Dee” if that’s how it goes. Yes they had a history but I don’t think he could forget everything that happened and see her as the real Dee rather than “Andrea”. It has been way too long since she died and he fell inlove and had a life with someone else. It would be like getting back with an ex after a really hard break up... he moved on.


 i dont know think it could happen but dont want it to, keep toadie a bitter grieving hard nosed lawyer

----------

Aussieguy (28-02-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Yes we want Toad to suffer for our entertainment  :Big Grin: 

Seriously though I think Toad and Dee were/are soul mates. They will always have an intense emotional connection and I could see them reuniting happily

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes we want Toad to suffer for our entertainment 
> 
> Seriously though I think Toad and Dee were/are soul mates. They will always have an intense emotional connection and I could see them reuniting happily


He was better matched with Sonya romantically, he and Dee were better as friends and were not together that long also

----------


## Aussieguy

> He was better matched with Sonya romantically, he and Dee were better as friends and were not together that long also


Well that was because Dee took an unplanned dip in the ocean after the wedding :Big Grin:   Otherwise they'd likely still be together

----------

lizann (01-03-2019), Mirjam (01-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Well that was because Dee took an unplanned dip in the ocean after the wedding  Otherwise they'd likely still be together


or she'd have cheated left toad for someone better

----------


## Aussieguy

> or she'd have cheated left toad for someone better


It amazes me that Toad - lovely guy but a head like a half eaten pastie and the weirdest ears ever outside of Star Trek - attracts girls like Dee or Sonya.

----------


## Mirjam

> It amazes me that Toad - lovely guy but a head like a half eaten pastie and the weirdest ears ever outside of Star Trek - attracts girls like Dee or Sonya.


Women are attracted to men with a great sense of humour; I take that every day over someone who's handsome but shallow and with no sense of humour!

----------

Anne N (04-03-2019), kaz21 (02-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Women are attracted to men with a great sense of humour; I take that every day over someone who's handsome but shallow and with no sense of humour!


Handsome + a sense of humour even better!

----------

Mirjam (04-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (03-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms four more returnees for Sonya Rebecchi's memorial
Ramsay Street says goodbye to one of its own.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...morial-guests/

Neighbours will welcome back some familiar faces for Sonya Rebecchi's memorial service next week.

Fans can expect even more tear-jerking scenes as Ramsay Street residents from past and present all gather together to pay their last respects to Sonya.

Lucas Fitzgerald (Scott Major), Vanessa Villante (Alin Sumarwata), Angie Rebecchi (Lesley Baker) and Willow Somers (Mieke Billing-Smith) all return to Erinsborough for the sombre occasion.

Sonya's son Callum (Morgan Baker) and sister Jade (Gemma Pranita), who've recently returned to screens, are also in attendance.

Show bosses have promised that the gathering by Lassiters Lake will be "a beautiful celebration of the amazing life of Sonya Rebecchi".

Toadie and Lucas both give loving speeches in front of the gathered guests, before Callum steps up and struggles to get through his own.

Much to everyone's surprise, it's Angie who steps in to help Callum. It's no secret that Angie didn't always see eye-to-eye with her daughter-in-law, but she shares some generous words that she regrets she never said when Sonya was there to hear them.

Sonya's final scenes will air tomorrow (March 5) as she tragically passes away on a family holiday with Toadie and the kids, just weeks after being diagnosed with stage four cancer.

Eve Morey, who played Sonya for nine years, has confirmed that it wasn't her choice to leave the show.

She told Digital Spy recently: "It was a decision made by the production. From what I understand, at the end of 2017, the show was at a point of: 'Is it going to go ahead, or is it not?'

"In the end it did, but there were going to have to be big changes and every department suffered that. When it comes to the cast, I was one of them.

"I'd come back from maternity leave and I wasn't doing as many episodes. I don't know if anyone even noticed, but I was doing two episodes per week rather than three, and taking more time out with the kids.

"I was thinking: 'This is great. It'd be good to do this, to do less'. But the producers had decided that they'd be finishing Sonya at the end of the year."

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 11 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*


and the radiotimes.com article with a few more picture:

*Goodbye Sonya Rebecchi… don’t miss the emotional memorial episode of Neighbours
Ramsay Street residents past and present gather to farewell Sonya*

https://www.radiotimes.com/news/2019...of-neighbours/

----------

Aussieguy (04-03-2019), badirene (05-03-2019), Bossy7 (05-03-2019), MellBee (04-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (04-03-2019), tammyy2j (05-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Such a strange decision to not keep Eve/Sonya. A long term popular character who is part of a popular couple/family, which in Neighbours is rare. Of course none of us know what went on behind the scenes but on face value it seems like a bad decision.

----------

Anne N (04-03-2019), badirene (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (05-03-2019)

----------


## Danners9

Ah man, today's episode. The moment when hope for a recovery disappears and she knows there's only one outcome.

It's tough to know whether telling Toadie is better than the end being a surprise for him. In this scenario, i've been in Callum's position rather than Toad's, if you know what I mean, but I knew exactly what was happening to my parent, that no recovery was possible, and the timeframe of when it was likely to happen. It meant that every conversation carried extra significance, every moment was very important and then later every text message, phone call or email popped up with a sense of dread at what it might contain. Suppose this way it allows Toad to enjoy the time left without it being tinged with heartbreak.

Today was a tough watch for me, I expect tomorrow will be too. I think, generally, they have been very realistic with the storyline. Some have said the acting has been a bit ropey but I thought that was harsh because when you're told your loved one has cancer, especially Stage 4, there's no 'right' way to react. It's shocking, terrifying and confusing all at the same time. And then you have a tonne of questions and want to be there for them even though deep down you know...

----------

Anne N (04-03-2019), badirene (05-03-2019), Bossy7 (05-03-2019), MellBee (04-03-2019), Moniqorange (04-03-2019), Pantherboy (05-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (05-03-2019)

----------


## Moniqorange

I am devastated they decided Sonya had to go. Either way I don't think Toadie is ever meant to be with someone forever. He's had more marriages than I can remember and I guess they take away the whole ' his first wife was killed off ' scenario by actually bringing back his 'dead wife' so in actual fact they've only killed off one of his wives... 
Thanks for the years Sonya/Eve. I'm already a mess over tonight's episode and I can't even begin to think what I'll be like tomorrow night :'(

----------

badirene (05-03-2019), Bossy7 (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (05-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

> Women are attracted to men with a great sense of humour; I take that every day over someone who's handsome but shallow and with no sense of humour!


does toad? he is very childish at times 

i am sad to see sonya die, eve leave not by her own choice

----------

Bossy7 (05-03-2019)

----------


## CuriousCase

Good stuff from Eve during her time on the show and especially her last ep. Silly decision to let her go. Should have been Toadie.

----------


## Kyzaah

She wasn't my favourite but damn that last episode hit me hard.

----------

Anne N (05-03-2019), kaz21 (05-03-2019), lizann (07-03-2019), Pantherboy (05-03-2019), tammyy2j (05-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Why Sonya Rebecchi's powerful final Neighbours episode will go down in soap history
Eve Morey's tear-jerking exit aired today.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...y-exit-review/

Gut-wrenching, tragic and incredibly difficult to watch â not descriptions you'd see for most episodes of sunshine soap Neighbours. But with the Aussie show killing off one of its most beloved characters today (March 5), we really wouldn't have expected anything less.

Tuesday's episode featured the final appearance of Eve Morey as Sonya Rebecchi, who's been written out of the show after an unforgettable nine-year stint. 

Back in January, viewers watched in horror as Sonya was diagnosed with stage four cancer and, thanks to some leaks and spoilers from the set, we've always known that her battle would prove tragically short.

You definitely can't accuse the Neighbours bosses of not giving Sonya a fitting send-off. Her final episode was largely a two-hander special with Toadie, focusing on their fateful journey to the beach to spend time with their young family.

As Toadie looks forward to some rest and relaxation with the people he loves most, Sonya is hiding devastating news â her treatment is having no effect and she now only has days left to live.

This set-up allows us to see the Rebecchis at their finest â from the fun banter between them when Toadie still holds out hope everything will be okay, to the powerful and award-worthy dramatic scenes when it all comes crashing down.

Toadie and Sonya have always been the relatable Ramsay Street couple who can shift seamlessly from high drama to high comedy â plus high melodrama if you factor in Fake Dee â and these final scenes illustrate exactly why viewers have come to love this pairing so much.

After nine years of standout performances, Eve Morey saves the best until last as an ailing Sonya bravely accepts her fate, shares her final wishes with Toadie and says a heartbreaking goodbye to her beloved husband.

Long-serving cast member Ryan Moloney also gives the performance of his career, as Toadie struggles to accept the inevitable and his longest on-screen relationship comes to an end.

Neighbours seems to be making a concerted effort to shed its innocent image this year â complete with its new PG rating and darker storylines. 

This has continued in Sonya's exit plot. We haven't seen the usual soap clichÃ©s of bucket lists and miracle cures abroad, but rather the true horror and heartbreak that comes with terminal illness. While Sonya has to deal with the thought that she won't watch the kids grow up, Toadie struggles to imagine life without his soulmate. 

Plus, as we saw with Sonya and Mark's awkward final scene together, not every loose end can be tied up neatly. We imagine Neighbours fans on both sides of the world will be hugging their loved ones a little closer after today, having been given a sombre reminder to cherish every moment with family and friends.

This final episode in particular contained beautiful cinematography and direction from Kate Kendall, who previously played Lauren Turner on the show. The sensational script was written by executive producer Jason Herbison. Bosses even shelled out on some commercial music â whoever thought we'd hear Robbie Williams in a Neighbours episode?

Of course, it'd be wrong to praise Sonya's exit without also addressing the elephant in the room â the show has faced a pretty vocal backlash from fans on social media since* Digital Spy* revealed that it wasn't Eve Morey's own choice to leave the show. 

Viewers seemed to be reluctantly on board with Sonya's death when they thought Eve had quit and the show had no choice, less so when it emerged that she didn't actually want to leave and was axed as part of budget cutbacks.

Neighbours has one of the most loyal and passionate fanbases in Soapland and viewers have questioned the pretty baffling decision to let one of the show's biggest talents leave. 

Take a bow, Eve â your final episode, featuring performances on a par with any high-end drama, has shown exactly why everyone thinks they were mad to let you go.

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

lizann (07-03-2019), MellBee (05-03-2019), Mirjam (06-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (06-03-2019), tammyy2j (07-03-2019)

----------


## lizann

give her a logie

----------

kaz21 (07-03-2019), Pantherboy (07-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (07-03-2019), tammyy2j (07-03-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

My god that was so sad, I am still crying

----------

kaz21 (07-03-2019), lizann (07-03-2019), Pantherboy (07-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours star Eve Morey wins Digital Spy soaps prize after Sonya Rebecchi's tragic exit
Gone but not forgotten.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...-honour-prize/

Neighbours star Eve Morey is the first ever recipient of a solemn and dignified new Digital Spy prize after her showstopping performances as Sonya Rebecchi. 

Eve has proudly accepted our inaugural Badge of Honour in recognition of her impressive work over the past nine years, but particularly her powerful exit storyline...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..

----------


## Mirjam

I binge watched this week's episodes last night and I cried so much I could fill a swimming pool.... great acting by both Eve and Ryan! It brought back so many sad memories from when my dad passed away.

----------

Anne N (09-03-2019), Pantherboy (09-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

I'm still to watch her final episode but so far it's some of the darkest and most realistic TV I've seen on this subject. Eve is an incredible actor to make the viewers feel the way they feel when watching her final hours knowing what's coming. I believe in reincarnation and that death is not the end,but even so it's been very difficult to watch

----------

Mirjam (09-03-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

> I'm still to watch her final episode but so far it's some of the darkest and most realistic TV I've seen on this subject. Eve is an incredible actor to make the viewers feel the way they feel when watching her final hours knowing what's coming. I believe in reincarnation and that death is not the end,but even so it's been very difficult to watch


So true! If you've been in a similar situation when a loved one knows he/she is dying and the end is very near it's even harder to watch....

----------

Anne N (10-03-2019), Aussieguy (10-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Just watched it last night - some impressive work by all involved including Kate and the writers. An incredible half hour of TV. But especially Eve who was amazing. Still think it was a huge mistake to let her go.

Not sure about the choice of music though. East 17!

----------

kaz21 (12-03-2019), tammyy2j (12-03-2019)

----------


## Danners9

> Just watched it last night - some impressive work by all involved including Kate and the writers. An incredible half hour of TV. But especially Eve who was amazing. Still think it was a huge mistake to let her go.
> 
> Not sure about the choice of music though. East 17!


I didn't get the significance of the music. Were they 'their' songs or from moments in their life?

----------


## Aussieguy

> I didn't get the significance of the music. Were they 'their' songs or from moments in their life?


I just assumed they were songs that they both liked from the 90's when both of them were in their teens. No special significance that I know of.  East 17 and Robbie were both very popular down under

----------

Danners9 (12-03-2019), kaz21 (12-03-2019), Pantherboy (12-03-2019), Perdita (12-03-2019)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

Eve's face was so expressive the entire episode. You could tell exactly what she was thinking and all her emotions were written so clearly. She's really grown as an actress in the last few years, or perhaps it's just Sonya who has grown, but I didn't like her much when she was always stuttering and flakey. By the end she was the best in the show by far.

I don't follow soap gossip much but doesn't her husband (Tadpole) also work on the show behind the scenes? If so, it's even more strange that they let Eve go.

----------

kaz21 (13-03-2019)

----------


## Mirjam

Interview with Eve re alternative storyline for Sonya, posted on Digital Spy:

Neighbours star Eve Morey reveals another alternative ending for Sonya Rebecchi
And it was linked to a previous storyline.


Neighbours star Eve Morey has revealed that her departure from the show could have been very different.

The actress left the soap when her character Sonya Rebecchi passed away on a seaside trip with her family last month. Sonya was diagnosed with terminal cancer and, after receiving the devastating news, she and her husband Toadie (Ryan Moloney) arranged a family holiday so that she can spend as much time as possible with the kids.

In a new interview for TenPlay, Eve has now explained that the soap's showrunners initially thought of another alternative exit storyline for her character.

Sonya's exit was to be connected to her drinking addiction, which was last explored in 2017 when she was going through a moment of weakness and tried to numb her pain through alcohol.

However, the actress had a conversation with the soap's bosses and thought that wouldn't be the best way to write out her character.

"I had spoken to the producers about it and when we were talking what the exit would look like," Eve said. "I've felt that the only way Sonya would leave would be if she died."


Eve has previously revealed that Sonya's departure wasn't entirely her choice but explained that from a "business perspective" it "made sense".

Earlier this month, Ryan Moloney, who plays Toadie, spoke to Digital Spy about the stoyline and said that he also came up with an alternative storyline.


"I actually came up with a storyline where Toadie was the one who had cancer, or some kind of dark illness," he said.

"He'd finally get the all-clear and Sonya would be rushing to meet him, but she'd get taken out by a car. But we went with this one instead, so that's fine!"

----------

MellBee (17-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Eve is up for a gold logie  :Cool:  Ryan also nominated for best actor and Neighbours for best drama


https://tvtonight.com.au/2019/05/log...-nominees.html

----------

MellBee (27-05-2019), Ruffed_lemur (27-05-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to bring in a new tribute for Sonya Rebecchi
Soap brings in a touching memorial for the character.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ebecchi-mural/

Neighbours is set to bring in a new tribute to Sonya Rebecchi on the show with a special mural in her memory.

The soap has unveiled the wall art on its social media, which depicts a colourful Sonya surrounded by leaves.

It is currently unclear how the mural will feature in the show, but it will no doubt be an emotional affair for fans following the character's death earlier this year.

Sonya died in the arms of husband Toadie on a seaside break just hours after receiving terrible news about her cancer.

Speaking to Digital Spy back in February, actress Eve Morey clarified that she was told that her contract was not renewed last year, rather than her herself quitting the show.

She added: "As shocking as it was, because it's a huge life change, it also made sense. It made sense for them from a business perspective, but also where I was at in my life too.

"Once your ego is out of the way and you realise this is showbusiness, I feel like everything worked out the way it should. I feel like everything happens for a reason. Ironically it's been a really positive and awesome thing to happen."
Take a look at the mural below:

(See link in article)

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (05-10-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Sonya Rebecchi to make cameo as Toadie faces an emotional New Year's Eve
A ghost of Christmas past?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...new-years-eve/

Eve Morey's Sonya Rebecchi will make a cameo during Neighbours' New Year episodes.

The character tragically passed away back in March after a battle with cancer, but to help Toadie overcome a lonely festive season, a video tape of Sonya will be cracked open and viola... she'll be back on our screens.

With the emotional scenes set to air on Monday, December 30 and Wednesday, January 1, Toadie is confronted by the reality of enduring his first year without Sonya.

Needing some company, he invites Kyle over, but by the time midnight arrives Kyle and Nell are both asleep on the sofa â leaving Toadie all on his own.

He's then reminded of Sonya's New Year's resolution recording, but is he ready to hear what's said inside?

The following day, Toadie begins to honour the spirit of Sonya even further â finding ways to bring her cherished values into the everyday lives of Hugo and Nell that their mum would be proud of. 

If your New Year's resolution is not to cry, you might be about to break it. 

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (10-12-2019)

----------

